# Verkehr&Energie: Grüne gegen Klimaschutz auf EU-Ebene.?!



## ruyven_macaran (22. Mai 2021)

(damit der Bundestagswahlkampfthread mal nicht zu sehr mit allgemeinen politischen Themen überfüllt wird, lagere ich "die andere Krise", von der niemand mehr spricht, mal aus.)

Verkehrte Welt: Während selbst der BDI dafür ist, CO2-Emissionen im Verkehr zu regulieren, haben sich die Grünen gerade dagegen ausgesprochen und wollen den Klimaemissionen von Gebäuden und Verkehr, die wohl mit das höchste Einsparpotential in der EU haben, stattdessen mit "nationalen Regelungen" an den Kragen. Weil das ja in Deutschland auch so wunderbar geklappt hat und Länder wie Polen oder Ungarn noch viel schneller vorpreschen!

Zum ersten Mal in seiner Existenz war der Emissionshandel einigermaßen auf Kurs, um etwas zu bewegen, und jetzt stellen sich selbst die dagegen, die das Verfahren mal (mit viel zu geringer Reichweite und zu hohen Freigaben) eingeführt haben. Bislang dachte ich eigentlich, die Grünen wären Verbotspartei, weil sie flexiblere Konzepte mangels marktwirtschaftlichen Verständnisses nicht gebacken bekommen, aber das sie nicht einmal einer formulierten Lösung in ihrem Sinne zustimmen und dabei sogar noch Nationalität über europäische Zusammenarbeit stellen...

Meinungen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Mai 2021)

Zur Politik der Grünen sage ich mal generell lieber nichts weil das nicht gut für meinen Blutdruck ist, aber ich habe mich generell über Angaben in den Quellen gewundert dass ne "Tonne CO2 aktuell 50€" kosten würde und der Preis "zuletzt in die Höhe geschossen" sei.

Ja, die Zertifikatspreise haben die letzten 3, 4 Jahre zugelegt aber erstens ist da nichts "geschossen" und zweitens waren die noch nie teurer als 30€, momentan kostet die Tonne rund 25€.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Generell zur CO2-Thematik ein paar Worte...

Privatsektor: Die Menschen werden ihr Verhalten nur dann ändern wenn es Geld kostet. Alles andere ist Schönwetterspielen und Wählerfang aber funktioniert nicht. Die Frage ist nicht ob mans über diese Schiene macht (wenn ein echtes Interesse da ist es überhaupt zu tun) sondern wie man das hinbekommt damit Einsparungen vorrangig durch Verhaltensänderungen im Konsumbereich entstehen und unzumutbare Härten für Menschen ausbleiben die gar keine andere Wahl haben als CO2 auszustoßen (wenn sie beispielsweise nicht frieren wollen im Winter aber keine andere Heizmöglichkeit als Öl haben und ein Umbau völlig unwirtschaftlich wäre).

Industrie: Was da abgeht kotzt mich wirklich teilweise wirklich an. Als in der eisenschaffenden Industrie Beschäftigter bekommt man da einiges mit. Wir wollen CO2 Emissionen senken, bestenfalls abschaffen. Ok, cool. Man hat die Industrie vor rund 10 Jahren gefragt ob das geht und wenn ja wie. Es wurde geantwortet ja das geht, erfordert aber eine aufwendigere Transformation, Zeit und Geld. In Zahlen: Etwa 25 Jahre und 10 Milliarden Euro (Deutschlandweit). Dann produzieren wir 2030 deutschen Stahl in gleicher Qualität wie vorher mit Null CO2 Emission (über grünen Wasserstoff als Reduktionsmittel und Energieträger).

Was wurde stattdessen gemacht? Einfach stumpf CO2 bepreist. Blöderweise kann die Industrie diese Mittel aus eigener Kraft nicht aufbringen weil der globale Wettbewerb sehr hart ist - was ist also passiert? Das technische Know-How ist mittlerweile vorhanden. Durch die Zusatzbelastung an Emissionsrechten sind wir aber am Weltmarkt abseits von wenigen Spezialprodukten die halt sonst keiner kann nicht mehr konkurrenzfähig und die Großkunden kaufen ihren (Standard-)Stahl in China, Russland usw. - die schei*en nen Dicken Haufen aufs CO2 und es wird weltweit noch mehr emittiert als vorher wegen den Zertifikaten. Ewig hat es gedauert, bis die EU das kapiert hat und sogar nen fancy Begriff dafür erfunden hat ("carbon leakage").

Tja, 10 Jahre sind schon vergangen, nichts ist passiert außer dass die ganze Industrie kurz vorm Exitus steht (beispielsweise Thyssen, deren Bilanz ist unterirdisch - an der Saar ists noch nicht direkt lebensbedrohlich aber noch 5 Jahre geht das da auch nicht mehr in der Art) und jetzt wo man kurz davor (bzw. schon danach) ist Zehntausende Arbeitsplätze abzubauen und Werke zu schließen heißts wie konnte das nur passieren.

Dabei wäre alles machbar. Mit den 9 Milliarden die man der Lufthansa reingeblasen hat hätte man die komplette deutsche Stahlindustrie bis 2030 auf Öko umstellen können - denn alle großen deutschen Stahlstandorte haben die Fähigkeit das zu tun (was uns vom allergrößten Teil der restlichen Welt unterscheidet), nur eben nicht umsonst. Ich bin gespannt wies ausgeht - entweder es fließen Gelder für den Ökoumbau und wir werden hierzulande in 10-15 Jahren die sauberste Stahlindustrie der Welt haben (ok, die haben wir eh schon aber dann eben ganz ohne CO2) oder wir bepreisen weiter stumpf CO2 und wir werden in 10 Jahren gar keine Stahlindustrie mehr haben weil es unmöglich ist rentabel zu sein bei diesen Konditionen und alles von nicht-EG-Staaten importieren müssen die weiter Koks verbrennen wie die Wilden.


Achso, was CO2-Bepreisung im Verkehrssektor angeht: Sehr gerne, ich bitte darum. Von mir aus Benzinpreis verdoppeln (bevor einer schreit: Ja, ich habe zwingend ein Auto und ja, das Ding verbraucht mehr und hat mehr Leistung als nötig). Dann aber den Gewinn daraus auch bitte ausschließlich und zweckgebunden für den Ausbau erneuerbarer Energien nutzen. Da würde ich gerne 50€ bei jedem Tankstop drauflegen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. Mai 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Dabei wäre alles machbar. Mit den 9 Milliarden die man der Lufthansa reingeblasen hat hätte man die komplette deutsche Stahlindustrie bis 2030 auf Öko umstellen können - denn alle großen deutschen Stahlstandorte haben die Fähigkeit das zu tun (was uns vom allergrößten Teil der restlichen Welt unterscheidet), nur eben nicht umsonst. Ich bin gespannt wies ausgeht - entweder es fließen Gelder für den Ökoumbau und wir werden hierzulande in 10-15 Jahren die sauberste Stahlindustrie der Welt haben (ok, die haben wir eh schon aber dann eben ganz ohne CO2) oder wir bepreisen weiter stumpf CO2 und wir werden in 10 Jahren gar keine Stahlindustrie mehr haben weil es unmöglich ist rentabel zu sein bei diesen Konditionen und alles von nicht-EG-Staaten importieren müssen die weiter Koks verbrennen wie die Wilden.


Besser kann man es nicht zusammenfassen.

Und Stahl brauchen wir ja genau so wenig, wie Solarzellen.
Lassen wir doch alles in Asien herstellen.
Da rostet sogar der Edelstahl.

Die Grünhirne haben bis jetzt nur GEGEN die Bürger Politik gemacht.
Kein Mensch baut seine Heizung für 15.000 EUR auf andere Brennstoffe um.

Die hohen Spritpreise jucken die großen weniger.
Der kleine Pendler, der so schon an der Kontogrenze lebt, wird dann noch mehr belastet.

Und welche Autos fahren die Spitzenpolitiker:
https://www.bw24.de/stuttgart/winfr...to-dienstwagen-mercedes-daimler-90001041.html ,



			https://www.autobild.de/artikel/dienstwagen-von-politikern-2015--5673856.html.
		


Und auf die schießt wirklich niemand.


----------



## chill_eule (22. Mai 2021)

In Anlehnung an den Beitrag von @Incredible Alk ein Beispiel aus dem Einzelhandel, bei dem reichlich CO2 verpulvert wird: Die Edeka.

Edeka Nord hat ein großes Zentrallager in Neumünster, von dem aus gesamt Schleswig-Holstein, Hamburg und Teile Niedersachsens beliefert werden. Denkste...
Der Standort Neumünster ist nämlich viel zu klein um für alle Märkte die Ware vorrätig zu halten.
Anstatt Neumünster aber aus zu bauen wird am Standort Zarrentin ein noch größeres Lager, natürlich vergünstigt und subventioniert durch das Land MV, gebaut, welches Teile der Aufgaben von Neumünster übernimmt.
Was macht dann also? Logisch!
Es fahren nun also täglich, rund um die Uhr(!), dutzende LKW zwischen Zarrentin und Neumünster hin und her (zum größten Teil übrigens Leer auf dem Rückweg...), um Ware von Zarrentin nach Neumünster zu karren, die dann von dort aus weiter ausgeliefert wird im Raum SH/HH  
Ausbau der Standorte oder gar eine Verlargerung der Transporte auf die Schiene? 
What?  
Könnte man ja Steuervergünstigungen und Zulagen verlieren 

Also der private Verkehrssektor ist, trotz dem ganzen SUV-Wahnsinn und innerdeutschen Kurzstreckenflügen, noch das kleinere Problem ggü. der Industrie und dem gesamten Transportsektor.
Da wird nämlich auf Jahrzehnte nichts _grün_ werden ohne strenge... "Regulierung" welcher Art auch immer.
Die Helikopter-Muttis, die ihre Sprößlinge mit dem dicken SUV die 3 KM zur Schule fahren, sind da doch nur ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein was den CO2 Ausstoß angeht.
Da habe ich auch nichts gegen Eingriffe wie bisher: Je mehr CO2 deine Karre produziert, desto mehr musst du bezahlen. Bin ich voll dabei, wenn das zum Umdenken führt und man eher kleinere und sparsamere Autos kauft.
Dann darf auch gern der Benzinpreis noch ein wenig steigen.
Es gibt aber auch nach wie vor viele Menschen, die tatsächlich quasi auf ein Auto angewiesen sind, seinen es Oma und Opa im 300 Seelen Dorf in dem es keinen Supermarkt/Bank/Apotheke mehr gibt oder die unzähligen Handwerksfirmen oder andere Unternehmer im Außendienst. 
Die darf man mit Teuerungen welcher Art auch immer, nicht bestrafen, wenn gleichzeitig z.B. immer noch der Kohlesektor subventioniert wird und dort auch einfach Geld sinnlos verbrannt wird. 
Hallo Kraftwerk Moorburg! Länger dran gebaut, als in Betrieb gewesen


----------



## TrueRomance (23. Mai 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Stahl in gleicher Qualität wie vorher mit Null CO2 Emission (über grünen Wasserstoff als Reduktionsmittel und Energieträger).


Da bekomm ich doch nen fetten Brechreiz.
Vor ein paar Tagen erst ne Doku gesehen in der es als super Innovation angepriesen wurde. Ich war erstaunt und hab mich da echt riesig gefreut, dass hier eine Möglichkeit gefunden wurde massig an CO2 einzusparen und dachte, Ok, da lohnt ja eine Investieren...

Und du kommst jetzt mit so einer Info um die Ecke. Da bestätigt sich es nur wieder, wir machen alles um kurzfristig Gewinn zu erwirtschaften aber langfristig ist halt Mist für eine Legislaturperiode. Da kann man halt nix nachweisen vom Erfolg... Was wir beim Glasfaser jetzt geschafft hätten, wäre beim Stahl noch viel grandioser. Nur leider haben wir es wieder verpennt...


----------



## seahawk (23. Mai 2021)

Eine Eu Regelung wird zu weich sein, nationale Regelungen können härter sein. Die Grünen haben Recht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Mai 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Vor ein paar Tagen erst ne Doku gesehen in der es als super Innovation angepriesen wurde.


Es ist ne super Innovation. Den kompletten Hochofenprozess von Kohlenstoff auf Wasserstoff umzustellen ohne Kompromisse bei Produktqualität, Anlagenstandzeit, Sicherheit usw. eingehen zu müssen ist eine immense ingenieurstechnische Leistung. Da aber null Förderung gelaufen ist existiert das alles bisher nur in (sehr detailliert ausgearbeiteter) Theorie und in kleinen Testanlagen oder hybriden Pilotprojekten (Wasserstoff zusätzlich kontrolliert in einen klassischen Hochofen einblasen machen wir bereits, spart ne Handvoll Prozent CO2 - und den Wasserstoff müssen wir noch selbst herstellen - gibt ja keinen!). Das ist eben das, was die Firmen aus eigener Tasche leisten können - Forschung und Entwicklung und mini-Testballons. Resultat ist wir könnten es.

Nur kannste aus eigener Wirtschaftskraft halt keine neuen Hochöfen auf H2-Basis bauen weil son DIng halt mal ne halbe Milliarde pro Stück kostet. Und selbst wenn wir das hätten: Die Mengen an Wasserstoff, die ein moderner Hochofen der am Tag zig Tonnen an Rohstahl produzieren soll frisst sind schlichtweg nicht ansatzweise verfügbar, denn eine Wasserstofferzeugung und Transportnetz zu bauen hat man natürlich genauso verpennt (und ja, wie viel man benötgen würde hat man der Politik auch vor 2010 schon vorgerechnet). Jetzt fängt man langsam an sowas zu planen (https://www.eid-aktuell.de/nachrich...-planen-h2-pipeline-in-der-grande-region.html) - auch hier 10 Jahre zu spät.

Das ist auch im Verkehrssektor ein entscheidendes Problem. CO2 bepreisen wie die Weltmeister können wir, aber Investitionen tätigen um Alternativen auch verfügbar und konkurrenzfähig zu haben macht keiner, auch die Grünen nicht (wie du sagst, länger als 4 Jahre...). Elektroautos sind selbst mit Förderung viel zu teuer, Ladestellen gibts in meiner Umgebung quasi keine und wenn nennenswert Leute zu hause gleichzeitig laden bricht das Netz (das französischen Atomstrom enthält) zusammen das auf Stand der 70er Jahre ist hier. Wasserstofftankstellen gibts keine von der ich wüsste, entsprechende Fahrzeuge sind ebenso unbenutzbar. ÖPNV im ländlichen Bereich ist ein schlechter Witz. Die einzige Chance die ich habe CO2-arm zu arbeiten ist Homeoffice oder mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit fahren (und 40km täglich radeln bei Wind und Wetter und meinem Fitnesslevel ist vorsichtig gesagt unpraktikabel). Ich habe gar keine zumutbare Möglichkeit außer ein Verbrennerauto zu fahren. Aber das sieht bisher kein Grünenpolitiker ein dem ich versucht habe das zu schildern. "Dann muss ich halt umziehen". Klar. Ich verkaufe Haus und Hof um 20km daneben ne Kackmietwohnung zu zahlen nur dass ich keine 20 sondern 2 km zur Arbeit habe. Grünenlogik. 

Ich wundere mich wirklich nicht darüber, dass so viele Leute hier den "F*ck you Greta" Aufkleber auf dem Kofferraum haben.


----------



## Threshold (23. Mai 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich wundere mich wirklich nicht darüber, dass so viele Leute hier den "F*ck you Greta" Aufkleber auf dem Kofferraum haben.


Und was kann Greta dafür, dass die Politik den Arsch nicht hochkriegt?
Bzw. wie sehen denn die Alternativen aus? Einfach weiter machen als wenn nicht wäre und wenn uns der Kram dann in 20 oder 50 Jahren auf die Füße fällt? Dann werden Verbote zwangsläufig kommen und dann wird der Kram deutlich teurer werden als man sich das heute ausmalen kann.
Ich verstehe es einfach nicht. 
Seit über  40 Jahren ist der von Menschen gemachte Klimawandel Fakt und trotzdem ist bis heute nichts passiert.
Dazu kommt das rasant steigende Artensterben, für das der Mensch ebenfalls verantwortlich ist.


----------



## Albatros1 (23. Mai 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Eine Eu Regelung wird zu weich sein, nationale Regelungen können härter sein. Die Grünen haben Recht.


N


----------



## seahawk (23. Mai 2021)

Es braucht eine grüne Elite, die die Regeln für die Masse festlegt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Mai 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Es braucht eine grüne Elite, die die Regeln für die Masse festlegt.


Es gibt keine grüne Elite.


----------



## TrueRomance (23. Mai 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich habe gar keine zumutbare Möglichkeit außer ein Verbrennerauto zu fahren.


Tja, der Sprit wird teurer damit ich weniger CO2 produziere. Ich habe nochmal nachgemessen, mein Arbeitsweg beträgt immernoch 21km pro Strecke.
Ich habe dem entgegengesteuert und kaufte mir jüngst einen Diesel.
Das hat ja super geklappt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und was kann Greta dafür, dass die Politik den Arsch nicht hochkriegt?


Natürlich nichts. Diese Aufkleber sind aber ein Ausdruck für die Unzufriedenheit und Verdrossenheit der Bürger über schreiend schlechte Klimapolitik die im großen Bild kaum Ergebnisse erzielt aber den kleinen Michel maximal gängelt - denn der Michel kann auch nix dafür. Der soll mit grünem Strom arbeiten statt Öl zu verbrennen - aber Strom wird jedes Jahr entgegen aller versprechen teurer. Der soll gefälligst 130 statt 170 fahren um im Jahr 5 Kilo einzusparen während Millionen Tonnen mit Konsumschiffen und fragwürdigem Flugverkehr rausgeballert werden. Er soll darauf achten, daheim nur auf 20 statt 22°C sein Wohnzimmer zu wärmen weil er sonst das Klima zerstört und gefälligst nicht 2x pro Woche ein Steak essen während er in allen Medien sieht dass der Rest der Welt sich nen Schei* um all das schert und auch die Leute die ihm das vorschreiben nen A8 fahren, in Luxushotels schlafen und ständig feinst zusammen dinnieren. (Das alles während sein Arbeitsplatz wegfällt falls er Stahlarbeiter ist...)

Natürlich hat das mit den Inhalten nichts zu tun, Klimaschutz ist wichtig und richtig und wir sind klar hinter der Kurve damit. Nur ist der Gesellschaftliche Umgang mit dem Thema hat einfach dem Ottonormalverbraucher so nicht vermittelbar. UNd da er keine andere Wahl hat seinen Frust loszuwerden klebt er sich halt den besagten Aufkleber aufs Auto.


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. Mai 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die Grünen haben Recht.


Das wäre das erste mal in der Geschichte.


----------



## Threshold (23. Mai 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nur ist der Gesellschaftliche Umgang mit dem Thema hat einfach dem Ottonormalverbraucher so nicht vermittelbar.


Was eben daran liegt, dass man der Kohleindustrie Milliarden in den Arsch bläst und sich einen Dreck um die Jobs schert, die bereits in der Photovoltaik und Windkraft verloren gegangen ist.
Die Union hat in den letzten 16 Jahren gezeigt, dass sie das nicht kann.
Daher hoffe ich, dass die Grünen den Kanzler stellen. Mal gucken, was dann wird.


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. Mai 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Es braucht eine grüne Elite, die die Regeln für die Masse festlegt.


Damit sie dann im Diesel V12 mit gutem Gewissen nach Brüssel fahren kann, statt im ICE?
Solche Vollpfosten brauchen wir sicher nicht.


Threshold schrieb:


> Daher hoffe ich, dass die Grünen den Kanzler stellen. Mal gucken, was dann wird.



Es wird eine Zusatzsteuer auf Computerspiele geben und die Spritpreise steigen auf 1,75 EUR.
Alles nur für die Umwelt.

Der Bürger interessiert die Grünen einen großen Haufen Mist.


----------



## Threshold (23. Mai 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Es wird eine Zusatzsteuer auf Computerspiele geben und die Spritpreise steigen auf 1,75 EUR.
> Alles nur für die Umwelt.


Der Sprit ist viel zu günstig.
Sprit rauf, Bahnfahren  preiswerter machen.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Der Bürger interessiert die Grünen einen großen Haufen Mist.


Das sehe ich aber grundsätzlich anders.


----------



## Eckism (23. Mai 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Damit sie dann im Diesel V12 mit gutem Gewissen nach Brüssel fahren kann, statt im ICE?
> Solche Vollpfosten brauchen wir sicher nicht.


Nicht zu vergessen, der Unfall vom grünen Kretschmann Chauffeur wegen Raserei, bei dem ein kleines Kind gestorben ist...Wasser predigen und Wein saufen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sprit rauf, Bahnfahren  preiswerter machen.


Die Bahn bezahlt aber für Kohlestrom: https://www.greenpeace.de/sites/www.greenpeace.de/files/fs_100222_BahnDatteln_cv_0.pdf


----------



## Threshold (23. Mai 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen, der Unfall vom grünen Kretschmann Chauffeur wegen Raserei, bei dem ein kleines Kind gestorben ist...Wasser predigen und Wein saufen.


Der Fahrer mit dem Kind auf dem Rücksitz war in den Konvoi von Kretschmann gefahren, die bereits standen.


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die Bahn bezahlt aber für Kohlestrom: https://www.greenpeace.de/sites/www.greenpeace.de/files/fs_100222_BahnDatteln_cv_0.pdf


Na ja, Datteln halt. Da hat sich die Politik ein Ei gelegt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Sprit ist viel zu günstig.


Für Dich vielleicht.
Du kannst ja SUPER PLUS tanken beim Benziner, dann ist es etwas ausgeglichener.

Andere müssen jeden Tag mit dem PKW zur Arbeit, weil es keine Möglichkeit gibt, pünktlich mit öffentlichen Verkersmitteln zum Job zu kommen.
Da merkt man dann 20ct/l.



Threshold schrieb:


> Sprit rauf, Bahnfahren  preiswerter machen.


Dafür müßten wir erst mal die LKW-Flut bremsen und die Bahn massiv ausbauen - auch dahin, wo es sich nicht "lohnt".



Threshold schrieb:


> Das sehe ich aber grundsätzlich anders.


So?
Was haben denn die Grünen* für *die Bürger gemacht?
Wurden die Strompreise gesenkt?
Wurden die Preise im ÖPNV gesenkt?

Ach ja, die Spritpreise wurdem massiv mehrfach erhöht.

Und 1,60 EUR für einen Liter Benzin sind Wucher, nicht billig.


----------



## IphoneBenz (23. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Sprit ist viel zu günstig.
> Sprit rauf, Bahnfahren  preiswerter machen.



Das sage mal mein Vater wo kein Zug fährt und 120km am Tag pendelt. Oder soll er nun Haus verkaufen etc? Das ist so engstirnig einfach den Sprit teurer zu machen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Mai 2021)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Das sage mal mein Vater wo kein Zug fährt und 120km am Tag pendelt. Oder soll er nun Haus verkaufen etc? Das ist so engstirnig einfach den Sprit teurer zu machen.


Das ist den Grünen egal. Das kann man doch prima kombinieren. Dein Vater zieht in ein Zelt vor der Firma, dann muss er auch nocht mehr die Wohnung heizen.


----------



## IphoneBenz (23. Mai 2021)

Er würde sogar Zug oder Bus fahren. Kann er noch schlafen etc. Aber da fährt nur etwas erstmal in eine andere Richtung um dann wieder „zurück“ zu fahren. 2h gegenüber 30min Fahrtweg. Dazu fährt die eine Bahn erst ab 6 Uhr, da fängt die Arbeit an, und kostet im Monat fast so viel wie ein HHV Abo.

Sprit kann von mir aus gerne Luxusgut werden aber erst wenn jeder eine vernünftige Anbindung für Zug/Bus hat und dies billiger ist als mit Auto.

Ebenso ist fliegen pro Person sparsamer als Auto fahren. Ein A380 hat ein Verbrauch von 3,8L/100km pro Person. Der XWB ist auch zukunftsweisend. Es kann nicht die Lösung sein alles einzuschränken ohne Alternative. Ebenso ist es dumm jeden aufzuschwatzen Solar Energie zu erzeugen und einzuspeißen bevor das Netz nicht verbessert wurde. Das Netz ist ein extrem kompliziertes Konstrukt und jede unregelmäßige „Lieferung“ von Strom von Millionen Leuten ist ein riesiger Aufwand das zu regulieren. Bei vielen Sachen JA, aber erst muss davor was gemacht werden. Das sind nur alles Phrasen und der einfache Typ glaubt den scheiß wie jeden anderen Marketing Mist.

Aber gerne alles einschränken. Mal schauen was billiger ist ob ich x Briefe nach Leipzig fliege oder dafür 10 Transporter brauche. Egal ich rede mich in Rage.


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. Mai 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das ist den Grünen egal. Das kann man doch prima kombinieren. Dein Vater zieht in ein Zelt vor der Firma, dann muss er auch nocht mehr die Wohnung heizen.


Und das Essen wächst auch noch auf der Firmenwiese.
Zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe!


----------



## Eckism (23. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Fahrer mit dem Kind auf dem Rücksitz war in den Konvoi von Kretschmann gefahren, die bereits standen.


Warum stand der Konvoi denn auf der Autobahn?
Unfall wegen Raserei gebaut, wa!?
Ist eh ein Unding, als grünling mit 2 schweren gepanzerten Autos rumzuheizen um 1 Person hin und her zu fahren, sollen Zug fahren.


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. Mai 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ist eh ein Unding, als grünling mit 2 schweren gepanzerten Autos rumzuheizen


Auf die schießt eh keiner.


----------



## rhalin (23. Mai 2021)

Also wer halbwegs ehrlich mit sich ist, sieht ein, daß wir das Klima eh nicht mehr retten können.
Ist zwar alles schön was da versucht wird aber es bräuchte schon eine riesige internationlae Kraftanstrengung um den Temperaturanstieg noch zu bremsen und den sehe ich nicht am Horizont.
Ich kann mir nur wünschen, daß ich die Polkappenschmelze und das versiegen der ozeanischen Strömungen nicht mehr erlebe.
Bis dahin fahre ich weiter Fahhrad, wird nichts nützen aber ist gut fürs Gewissen


----------



## IphoneBenz (23. Mai 2021)

Wie wäre es denn auch z.B. mit ordentlichen Lohn in Ortsnähe damit der Pendler nicht 60km fahren muss und damit sogar immer noch mehr Geld hat. Ich wette das viele „grüner“ leben wollen aber die Infrastruktur und das Lohngefüge das einfach nicht erlauben ohne auf einiges verzichten zu müssen. Sind einfach zu viele Menschen die alles wollen auf einer Kugel die fast nur endliche Ressourcen hat und der ganze Markt oder das System an sich fördert das auch noch. Jeder versucht jetzt diese Schiene. Man kann jetzt sogar billig Hackfleisch in einer 50% weniger Plastik Verpackung kaufen und dennoch bleibt es Schund was da drin ist. Aber der Dumme freut sich! Welch Ironie.

@rhalin Die Natur reguliert sich dann schon selbst. In dem Fall dann etwas radikaler.


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. Mai 2021)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> @rhalin Die Natur reguliert sich dann schon selbst. In dem Fall dann etwas Radikaler.


Nur gut, daß ich etwas höher wohne.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Mai 2021)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn auch z.B. mit ordentlichen Lohn in Ortsnähe


Wie soll das denn umgesetzt werden?
Ein Unternehmen hat irgendwo seine Fabrik und da arbeiten die Leute.


----------



## IphoneBenz (23. Mai 2021)

Weil alle Menschen nur in Fabriken arbeiten. 
Aber ich denke eine Debatte über Lohn ist hier OT und ist auch nicht mit 3 Sätzen geklärt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Mai 2021)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Weil alle Menschen nur in Fabriken arbeiten.
> Aber ich denke eine Debatte über Lohn ist hier OT und ist auch nicht mit 3 Sätzen geklärt.


Das war ein Beispiel, ist aber auf alle Tätigkeiten übertragbar, die nicht im Homeoffice erledigt werden können.


----------



## Schori (23. Mai 2021)

Eigentlich sollte allen die bei klarem Verstand sind bewusst sein, dass man so wie bisher nicht weiter machen kann. Die letzten Regierungen (weltweit) haben in der Hinsicht komplett versagt und nun werden die Einschnitte umso größer. Das ist Fakt.
Die große Frage ist nun wie bekommt man den CO² Ausstoß in den Griff.
Irgendwelche dummen Strohmann Argumente wie sie hier gebracht werden führen zu nichts.


----------



## IphoneBenz (23. Mai 2021)

Was sollte dann deiner Meinung nach getan werden? Gibt so viele Baustellen das Bücher damit gefüllt werden.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Mai 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Meinungen?



Das Umweltschutz für Grüne nur ein nützliches Buzzwort ist sollte doch jeden schon lange klar sein, alleine daran das es nicht selten Grüne Lokalpolitiker sind die ganz vorne mit dabei sind wenn es um das verhindern der Errichtung von Windrädern in der eigenen Nachbarschaft geht (selbst mit zu kämpfen und laut Grünen der "seltenen Eidechse" die genau da lebt, die aber komischerweise in den letzten 12 Jahren noch niemand zu Gesicht bekommen konnte, vermutlich dank Klingonischer Tarntechnologie) und zeichnete sich auch schon vor Jahren unter Rot / Grün der Schröderära ab, wo man mitregierte und in Punkto Umweltschutz hätte wirklich was auf den Weg bringen können.
Grüner Umweltschutz ist am Ende auch nur salop gesagt CDU mit Atomkraft nein Danke aber Atombomben Ja, Bioladen, Veganismus, SUV mit Biodiesel und das alles für ein Klientel aus Gutverdienern im Prenzlauer Berg (die sich Grün fühlen, aber nicht wirklich sein wollen, um sich abzuheben).


----------



## Eckism (23. Mai 2021)

rhalin schrieb:


> Also wer halbwegs ehrlich mit sich ist, sieht ein, daß wir das Klima eh nicht mehr retten können.


Realistisch gesehen ist es für das Klima und den Planeten Erden am Umweltfreundlichsten, wenn der Mensch so schnell wie möglich verschwindet, irgendwann wird das ja sowieso passieren...
Der Mensch und die Natur ist und wird nie miteinander vereinbar sein...von daher ist Umweltschutz ja eigentlich kein Umweltschutz, die Grünen wollen den Menschen nur mehr Zeit geben, die Natur und den Planeten Erde noch mehr zu verwüsten.

Es ist immer alles Ansichtssachen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Mai 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ewig hat es gedauert, bis die EU das kapiert hat und sogar nen fancy Begriff dafür erfunden hat ("carbon leakage").



"Ewig" bis "kapieren" ist relativ. In Kreisen, die mitdenken wollen, wurde schon zur Jahrtausendwende ein Bedarf für CO2-bezogene Zölle gesehen. Mit denen könnte man sich dann auch Steuergelder für gewinnorientierte Unternehmen im Inland sparen, die sowieso meist nur Schlupflöcherausnutzung führen. Aber Exportweltmeisterin Merkel setzt halt lieber auf Freihandelsabkommen - Deutschland lebt von Maschinenbau und Autos und stellt die über alles, nicht vom Stahl.




TrueRomance schrieb:


> Da bekomm ich doch nen fetten Brechreiz.
> Vor ein paar Tagen erst ne Doku gesehen in der es als super Innovation angepriesen wurde. Ich war erstaunt und hab mich da echt riesig gefreut, dass hier eine Möglichkeit gefunden wurde massig an CO2 einzusparen und dachte, Ok, da lohnt ja eine Investieren...



Bis auf weiteres würde Stahlproduktion mit H2 kein CO2 einsparen. Mit dem die letzten 1,5 Jahrzehnte in Deutschland geplanten Ausbauchen würde es bis 2060 oder 2080 dauern, bis wir "grünen Wasserstoff" übrig hätten, um damit z.B. in der Stahlindustrie CO2 einzusparen. Aber da Geld reinzubuttern wäre, im Gegensatz zu Lufthansa-Milliarden und Geschenken an die Autobauer, wenigstens eine Investition in den Industriestandort. Andere Nationen haben es nicht ganz so verpennt wie Deutschland, könnten also deutlich früher H2 übrig haben (oder aus dem arabischen Raum importieren) und diese Nationen werden auch in Zukunft auch z.B. Stahl brauchen. Wenn Deutsche Ingenieure dann fertige Anlagendesigns in petto haben, können sie die gut verkaufen. Aber stattdessen zahlt die Groko Braunkohleabbauern und -verbrennern mehrere 1000 € pro Kopf und Monat, um "Arbeitsplätze zu erhalten".




Threshold schrieb:


> Der Fahrer mit dem Kind auf dem Rücksitz war in den Konvoi von Kretschmann gefahren, die bereits standen.



Hey: Wäre es ein Fahrradkonvoi gewesen, wäre dem Kind mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit weniger passiert!




IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Das sage mal mein Vater wo kein Zug fährt und 120km am Tag pendelt. Oder soll er nun Haus verkaufen etc?



Näher an den Job ziehen, sich einen Job näher am Wohnort suchen oder Remote Arbeit wären offensichtlich angebracht. Von "Vater" und "zu Hause" kann bei jemandem der täglich 12 Stunden außer Haus ist, sowieso nicht die Rede sein.




IphoneBenz schrieb:


> *Sprit kann von mir aus gerne Luxusgut* werden aber erst wenn jeder eine vernünftige Anbindung für Zug/Bus hat und *dies billiger ist als mit Auto.*




Ich sehe, die Hälfte des Prinzips wurde schon mal verstanden.



> Ebenso ist fliegen pro Person sparsamer als Auto fahren. Ein A380 hat ein Verbrauch von 3,8L/100km pro Person.



Aber nur wenn er voll besetzt ist und im Vergleichsauto nur eine Person drinne sitzt. Man kriegt einen A380 aber selbst auf Routen zwischen Metropolen nicht 100% ausgelastet, wo er eigentlich mit der Bahn (<1 l/Nase bei voller Auslastung mit Dieseltraktion, 0 CO2 mit Ökostrom technisch leicht möglich) konkurriert. Das Auto hat seine Daseinsberechtigung bei Fahrten zwischen Orten, an die kaum einer hinwill/von denen kaum einer kommt. Wer damit auf beliebten Touren unterwegs ist und auf das Economy-Feeling eines A380 steht, der kann via Mitfahrzentrale & Co leicht seine 6 l/100 km auf 4 Köpfe verteilen.



> Ebenso ist es dumm jeden aufzuschwatzen Solar Energie zu erzeugen und einzuspeißen bevor das Netz nicht verbessert wurde. Das Netz ist ein extrem kompliziertes Konstrukt und jede unregelmäßige „Lieferung“ von Strom von Millionen Leuten ist ein riesiger Aufwand das zu regulieren.



Solar hat den Vorteil, dass es relativ dezentral verteilt installiert wird und deswegen, im Gegensatz zu WKAs, für die bestimmte Regionen einfach besser geeignet sind, weniger Überlandkapazitäten braucht. Und die Regulierungskapazitäten werden nach Bedarf dimensioniert. Wenn man den nicht steigert, streichen die Netzbetreiber ihrer Pauschalen als Reingewinn ein, aber auf gut Glück bauen die gar nichts aus. Zur Jahrtausendwende wurde mir in genau dem gleichen Ton erzählt, wir könnten unmöglich mehr als 5% EE einspeisen, weil die Regulierung nicht möglich wäre. Heute sind wir z.T. über längere Zeiträume bei 50% und bei mir ist immer noch kein einziges Mal das Licht ausgegangen.


----------



## Lotto (23. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Sprit ist viel zu günstig.
> Sprit rauf, Bahnfahren  preiswerter machen.
> 
> Das sehe ich aber grundsätzlich anders.


Warum sollte Sprit zu günstig sein? Soweit ich weiß ist der Sprit in den USA noch deutlich günstiger. Auch wird Sprit nicht subventioniert, ganz im Gegenteil er finanziert die Subvention für andere Energiearten. Die Bahn dagegen erhält jedes Jahr Subventionen vom Bund um überhaupt überleben zu können. Scheinbar sind die Bahnpreise also noch nicht hoch genug um aus eigener Kraft wirtschaftlich zu sein.
Was wirklich in Deutschland günstig ist sind Lebensmittel, vor allem Fleisch. Das liegt aber auch an den Produktionsbedingungen (wobei das leider nur EU-Weit reguliert werden kann).
Desweiteren gehört Kerosin natürlich genauso besteuert wie Benzin/Diesel, was zur Zeit nicht der Fall ist (ein Grund warum Fliegen so günstig ist). Wobei da dann einfach jede Fluggesellschaft im Ausland tankt, also wieder schwer zu steuern das ganze.

Das einzige was die Grünen interessiert ist dessen verblendete Ideologie. Dem wird alles untergeordnet. Das bedient evtl. deren Wählerschaft, aber alle anderen sind die Verlierer.


----------



## seahawk (23. Mai 2021)

Der Liter Bezin muss sich bis 2025 auf 3,00 Euro verteuern um ein starkes Signal zu setzen.


----------



## Threshold (23. Mai 2021)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Das sage mal mein Vater wo kein Zug fährt und 120km am Tag pendelt. Oder soll er nun Haus verkaufen etc? Das ist so engstirnig einfach den Sprit teurer zu machen.


Es ist doch logisch, dass man das Angebot ausbauen muss.
Aber weil die Bahn ja privatisiert ist und Gewinne erwirtschaften muss, passiert in dem Bereich nichts.
Dass die Politik hier geschlafen hat, ist doch nichts Neues.
Deswegen bin ich ja neugierig, dass wenn die Grünen den Kanzler stellen, ob sich dann was ändert.



Eckism schrieb:


> Warum stand der Konvoi denn auf der Autobahn?
> Unfall wegen Raserei gebaut, wa!?
> Ist eh ein Unding, als grünling mit 2 schweren gepanzerten Autos rumzuheizen um 1 Person hin und her zu fahren, sollen Zug fahren.


Der Konvoi kam wegen Aquaplaning ins Trudeln und stoppte die Fahrt.
Das Auto mit dem Kind an Bord kam ebenfalls wegen Aquaplaning ins Trudeln und prallte auf eins der Begleitfahrzeuge.
Keine ahnung, was du da wieder hinein interpretieren willst. Hauptsache dagegen sein. Armselig.


----------



## IphoneBenz (23. Mai 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Näher an den Job ziehen, sich einen Job näher am Wohnort suchen oder Remote Arbeit wären offensichtlich angebracht. Von "Vater" und "zu Hause" kann bei jemandem der täglich 12 Stunden außer Haus ist, sowieso nicht die Rede sein.


??

Ersten sind es keine 12h. 60km einfache Fahrt bei 120km/h auf der AB. Sind 58km nur AB, sind eine halbe Stunde. Also 8,75h am Tag. Deutlich mehr Geld als jeder andere AG im Ort bietet. Nur weil es mein Vater ist muss ich da nicht wohnen bzw. er noch Vater sein. Denke das hast du hier falsch verstanden.

Aber schön das du nur diese Argumente hast. Alle Pendler werden sich freuen. Haus weg und ab in die Stadt was die Mietpreise noch weiter steigen lässt.

Von welcher Hälfte sprichst du? Das es teurer sein soll als mit dem Auto? Was für ein Anreiz hätte es dann noch?


----------



## Threshold (23. Mai 2021)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Alle Pendler werden sich freuen. Haus weg und ab in die Stadt was die Mietpreise noch weiter steigen lässt.


Nö. Anreize schaffen. Steuern rauf fürs Auto Fahren. Parkplätze müssen mehr kosten. Schon schlimm. Man fährt eine stunde alleine mit dem auto, was dann 8 stunden herumsteht und Platz beansprucht.
Was gebraucht wird sind bessere Möglichkeiten mobil zu sein ohne ein auto haben zu müssen.
Abgesehen davon wird das Fahren doch subventioniert. Kilometerpauschale.
Die muss man  abschaffen und gut. Das gesparte Geld wird für die Bahn ausgegeben.
Und natürlich braucht es ein Tempolimit. ebenso Steuern auf Kerosin und vor allem Verbesserungen bei der Haussanierung. Das íst heute alles viel zu kompliziert.
Und natürlich muss sowas angegangen werden.









						Müllverbrennung in Zementfabriken: Schlupfloch für Schadstoffe
					

In Zementfabriken gelten recht laxe Regeln für die Müllverbrennung. Die Menge der dort verfeuerten Abfälle steigt massiv. Die Grünen fordern, die Gesetzeslücke endlich zu schließen.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## TrueRomance (23. Mai 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Der Liter Bezin muss sich bis 2025 auf 3,00 Euro verteuern um ein starkes Signal zu setzen.


Und dann? Welches Signal wird dadurch gesetzt wenn es für die breite Masse keine Alternative gibt? Am Ende ist es nur ein Zeichen für die Inflation. Mehr nicht.


----------



## IphoneBenz (23. Mai 2021)

Ja kann gerne alles kommen aber davor muss erst einiges passieren. Ich wohne in HH und habe kein Auto mehr und fahre alles mit dem Rad. Das einzige was ich nutze ist die Fähre um über die Elbe zu kommen und bin happy damit. Sollte ich ein Auto brauchen gibt es Car2Go.
Aber was ist mit allen außerhalb der Städten? Ohne vorher was dafür zu tun brauchen wir nicht über Steuern rauf etc zu reden. Das ist auch alles nur eine Baustelle. Gibt mehr als genug. Sehe ich schon in meiner Firma was für Papiermassen und Plastikmüll tagtäglich erzeugt wird. Wenn wir Aufträge ausmisten stehen teils 3 Leute eine Stunde vor der Tonne für den Aktenvernichter. Das ist ein Platz in einer Abteilung. Es gibt so viele Dinge die Umwelt zu schützen wo es nicht unbedingt mit Nachteilen für andere Gruppen verbunden ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Mai 2021)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> ??
> 
> Ersten sind es keine 12h. 60km einfache Fahrt bei 120km auf der AB. Sind 58km nur AB, sind eine halbe Stunde. Also 8,75h am Tag. Deutlich mehr Geld als jeder andere AG im Ort bietet. Nur weil es mein Vater ist muss ich da nicht wohnen bzw. er noch Vater sein. Denke das hast du hier falsch verstanden.



Also insgesamt 120 km sind auch bei 120 mehr als 30 Minuten. Und ich habe noch keinen gesehen, der von Haustür zu Haustür einen Schnitt von 120 schafft. Zumindest nicht ohne mehrere Verkehrsregeln zu brechen. Wenn Haus und Arbeitsort praktisch einen eigenen Autobahnanschluss haben, kann man vielleicht auf 1,5 h insgesamt runter, aber das ist die absolute Ausnahme. In etwas dichter besiedelten Gebieten (also da, wo man über ÖPNV reden könnte), wäre es für eine 60-km-Strecke typischer, wenn man für ersten und letzten 5 km innerorts mit Ampeln jeweils 10, inklusive Ein- und Ausparken 15 Minuten braucht (=> 30 min pro Tag) und von den 2 * 50 km dazwischen die Hälfte auf einer Landstraße hinter LKW mit im Schnitt (1-2 Ortsdurchfahrten) 50 km/h festhängt (=> 60 min pro Tag) und dann bleiben noch insgesamt 50 km auf einer Autobahn, die mit Glück bis 130 freigegeben ist, aber das auch nur die Hälfte der Zeit erlaubt, sodass man hierfür auch wieder eine halbe Stunde braucht. => 120 Minuten Pendeln pro Tag. Dazwischen der normale 9-h-Arbeitstag (verkürzte Pausen sind bei Beschäftigung in der Industrie, wo kein Home Office möglich ist, in der Regel ebenfalls nicht möglich) und schon ist man 11 h außer Haus zzgl. Staus zzgl. Einkaufen auf dem Heimweg. Da bleibt im Normalfall nicht mehr viel vom Tag.



> Aber schön das du nur diese Argumente hast. Alle Pendler werden sich freuen. Haus weg



Fassen wir mal deinen Sonderfall zusammen:
- Überdurchschnittlich gut bezahlter Job
- Weit überdurchschnittlich gute Wohnverhältnisse
- Sehr weit überdurchschnittliche Qualität der Straßenanbindung
- Ein massives Problem, wenn man mal ein paar Euro mehr für Sprit zahlen soll
?



> Von welcher Hälfte sprichst du? Das es teurer sein soll als mit dem Auto? Was für ein Anreiz hätte es dann noch?



Hälfte, die verstanden wurde: "Die Leute hören mit umweltschädlichen Verhalten erst dann auf, wenn es die teurere Lösung für sie ist"
Hälfte, die nicht verstanden wurde: "Eines dieser Verhalten, die aufhören müssen, ist das von mir geschilderte"

Die von dir geschilderten Lebensbedingungen scheinen DAS Paradebeispiel sowohl für "priveligiertes Leben in Deutschland" als auch für "Einsatzgebiet Batterieauto" zu sein und du jammerst hier ernsthaft rum, ein angemessener Spritpreis wäre unerträgliche Härte?? Sorry, aber genau solche Einstellungen sind es, weswegen man in Deutschland mit gut zureden nicht weiterkommt, sondern nur mit einem Tritt in die (dickeren) Portemonaies.


----------



## RtZk (23. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nö. Anreize schaffen. Steuern rauf fürs Auto Fahren. Parkplätze müssen mehr kosten. Schon schlimm. Man fährt eine stunde alleine mit dem auto, was dann 8 stunden herumsteht und Platz beansprucht.



Entweder du wohnst in einer Großstadt oder du verdienst sehr gut, beides trifft auf einen sehr großen Anteil der Bevölkerung nicht zu, aber beschreibt die Wählerschaft der Grünen sehr gut. 
Die einen sind naiv, die anderen ignorant.


----------



## IphoneBenz (23. Mai 2021)

Tatsächlich ist die Autobahn sehr nah am Haus und am Arbeitsort. Wenn er 13:45 Feierabend hat ist er meist 14:21 im Haus. Das weiß ich weil ich da selbst 5 Jahre gearbeitet habe. Also sind wir bei 1h und 12Min. Plus 7h Arbeit plus 0,75 Pause. Sind bei mir nicht mal 9h.Einkaufen und den anderen Mist muss jeder machen egal wo er wohnt etc. Ich kann dir gerne per PN die Route zeigen und dann wirst sehen das es geht, aber ja ist ein seltener Fall.

Aber wieso muss er mehr Sprit zahlen wenn er gerne Bus oder Bahn nutzen würde aber nichts vernünftiges vorhanden ist? Vielleicht mal die öffentlichen ausbauen und viele würden die nutzen können aber nicht.

Edit: Falsche Arbeitszeiten genommen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Mai 2021)

Route per PN würde mich interessieren. Aufgrund der Schilderung halte ich es für gut möglich, dass Bus und Bahn in der Lage weder ökonomisch noch ökologisch sinnvoll sind. Aber wie gesagt: Ein simpler E-Up würde perfekt auf das Nutzungsprofil passen und sämtliche Probleme mit Spritkosten auf der Welt schaffen. Die Lebensumstände ("gute Bezahlung" und "gute Wohnsituation" möchte ich noch um "kurze Arbeitszeit" erweitern") lassen auch nicht erwarten, dass dessen Anschaffung unzumutbar wäre.



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Und dann? Welches Signal wird dadurch gesetzt wenn es für die breite Masse keine Alternative gibt? Am Ende ist es nur ein Zeichen für die Inflation. Mehr nicht.



Da die breite Masse in Städten wohnt, wo es immer eine Alternative gibt, hat deine Frage keinen Realtitätsbezug.

Und 3 € sind auch nicht gerade wahnsinnig viel und bis 2030 dauert es noch ein Bisschen. Ich habe schon vor 15 Jahren für 2 € getankt und Italien existiert immer noch, in den 90ern wurden schon einmal inflationsbereinigte, durchaus durchdachte 3,50 € gefordert. Wenn nächstes Jahr die Corona-Behandlungskosten und vor allem die ganzen Geschenke an die Autoindustrie in den Lohnnebenkosten eingepreist werden, kosten die zusätzliche Sozialabgaben vorerst mehr, als die hier vorgeschlagene Anhebung der Spritkosten. Und das zahlt der Bürger am Ende genauso, aber ganz ohne Möglichkeit, seine Last durch vernünftiges Verhalten zu verringern.


----------



## IphoneBenz (23. Mai 2021)

Und wie kann ich dann die mehr Belastung durch mein Verhalten ändern wenn jegliche Industrie die Preise für den Sprit auf mich als Kunden abwälzt? Das ergibt absolut keinen Sinn stumpf den Sprit teuer zu machen ohne vorher etwas zu ändern. Das trifft dann eher die mit kleinem Geldbeutel und nicht die wie von dir genannten mit größerem. Völlig durchdacht! Hauptsache Aktionismus da Autos böse machen gerade im Trend ist. Grün kann nur teuer sein, denn nur so kann man die Umwelt retten indem mehr Geld bezahlt wird.

Holy …..


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Mai 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Deutschland lebt von Maschinenbau und Autos und stellt die über alles, nicht vom Stahl.


Stimmt zwar prinzipiell - ich möchte aber anmerken, dass es kaum einen BMW/Mercedes/Audi/[beliebige höherpreisige deutsche Automarke einsetzen] in der Form gäbe wenn nicht Antriebswellen, Federungen, Nockenwellen, Ventile usw. auf genau diese Anforderungen spezialisierte Sonderstähle basieren würden die zum großen Teil aus der (saarländischen) Stahlindustrie kommen. Das bauste in der hochoptimierten Form mit günstigem Importstahl nicht bzw. wäre das Ergebnis deutlich schwerer/träger. Eine Kurbelwelle von deutschen Autos mit über 300PS die einen Durchmesser von unter 50 mm hat und trotzdem dauerfest ist kannste auf der Welt sonst fast nirgends kaufen.



IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Weil alle Menschen nur in Fabriken arbeiten.


Das sicher nicht. Aber das andere Extrem das für mich bei den Grünen immer mitschwingt ist genauso realitätsfern. Wir können uns nicht alle gegenseitig bedienstleisten - ich befürchte leider dass erst wenn die Industrie- und Fabrikarbeitsplätze, Handwerk und restlicher Primär-/Sekundärsektor alle weggegrünt sind manch einer feststellen wird, dass Influencer, Germanisten, Banker, PR-Agenten, Steuerberater und ähnliche Leute rein gar nichts herstellen, was man tatsächlich zum leben braucht.

Ich befürchte vielen Leuten und mutmaßlich vor allem vielen grünen Wählern ist nicht klar, dass der Wohlstand unseres Landes hauptsächlich auf dessen sehr starker Industrie aufgebaut ist und gehalten wird. Das soll nicht heißen dass man deswegen das Klima verwüsten darf um den Status zu halten aber man sollte sehr vorsichtig sein wie man Dinge umsetzt um nicht am Ende ohne diese Leistungsträger da zu stehen (die dann abwandern und ihr CO2 sonstwo rausblasen - für den Planeten der gleiche Mist) - wie Länder ohne nennenswerte Industriemacht hierzulande dastehen kann man sich ja im Süden Europas anschauen. Beispielsweise Griechenland, wo die 5 größten Unternehmen allesamt Banken sind und außer einem Energieversorger und ner Ölfirma sonst auch fast nur Lotto/Wetten, Investmentgesellschaften, Mobilfunk und son Zeug vorhanden sind (also nichts was irgendwas echt produziert). Da kommt man erwisenermaßen besonders gut durch Krisen.


----------



## Lotto (23. Mai 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Der Liter Bezin muss sich bis 2025 auf 3,00 Euro verteuern um ein starkes Signal zu setzen.


Welches Signal soll das sein? Die meisten Leute fahren nicht aus Spass mit dem Auto. Das einzige was dadurch passiert, ist das einige die jetzt schon jeden Cent zweimal umdrehen müssen dann noch mehr an Lebensqualität verlieren würde, weil sie mehr Zeit für den Arbeitsweg aufbringen müssten.

Faktisch befeuert das nur die Spaltung der Gesellschaft (welche bereit begonnen hat). Ich hab irgendwie das Gefühl, du bist dir nicht im klaren darüber was für ein sozialer Sprengstoff das ist.


----------



## IphoneBenz (23. Mai 2021)

@Lotto Er meint das sarkastisch, wie fast alle seiner Posts


----------



## seahawk (23. Mai 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Welches Signal soll das sein? Die meisten Leute fahren nicht aus Spass mit dem Auto. Das einzige was dadurch passiert, ist das einige die jetzt schon jeden Cent zweimal umdrehen müssen dann noch mehr an Lebensqualität verlieren würde, weil sie mehr Zeit für den Arbeitsweg aufbringen müssten.
> 
> Faktisch befeuert das nur die Spaltung der Gesellschaft (welche bereit begonnen hat). Ich hab irgendwie das Gefühl, du bist dir nicht im klaren darüber was für ein sozialer Sprengstoff das ist.


Das ist ein Risiko, das man für den Klimaschutz eingehen muss.


----------



## TrueRomance (23. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Man fährt eine stunde alleine mit dem auto, was dann 8 stunden herumsteht und Platz beansprucht.


Nur leider wäre die Alternative dann 2h Bahn, Bus und Straßenbahn, inklusive 4 Mal umsteigen, insgesamt mind. 30min Wartezeit auf den Anschlusszug/Bahn. Dazu kommen noch 10 Minuten mit dem Fahrrad was dann 12h am Bahnhof steht, in der Hoffnung, dass es bei der Heimfahrt noch da ist...

Seit Jahren wird in Leipzig von einem Bürgerticket gesprochen was 365 Taler/Jahr kosten soll oder sogar per Pauschalabgabe aller Einwohner finanziert werden soll. Naja, beim Quatschen ist es bis jetzt geblieben. Dazu kommt der "Zone Irrsinn". Von meinem Wohnort bis nach Leipzig sind es 3 Zonen. Ein Monatsticket kostet über 100 Taler im Monat. 
BEVOR man zu sanktionieren anfängt, müssen Alternativen her und zwar gute Alternativen.
Ideen gibt es genug, nur leider setzt es niemand um. Es bleibt beim Quatschen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und 3 € sind auch nicht gerade wahnsinnig viel


Gar nicht. Würde die Kosten für meinen Arbeitsweg nur verdoppeln. Ich würde gern mit den Öffis fahren. Aber das ist nicht machbar. In Leipzig und Umland ist der öffentliche Verkehr einfach katastrophal. Die DB und die LVB bekommen es ja nochmal hin sich vernünftig zu koordinieren. Da kommt der Bus nach Leipzig 3 Minuten später an als die Anschlussbahn in die Stadt rein losfährt. Völlig unlogisch.

Abgesehen davon kannst du dir Mal überlegen welchen Einfluss eine Erhöhung auf 3 Taler noch hat. Dann wird alles teurer. In 10 Jahren habe ich trotz Gehaltsanpassungen deutlich weniger als jetzt. Das ist doch dümmlich.

Es muss der öffentliche Nahverkehr vernünftig ausgebaut werden, die Preise müssen attraktiv gemacht werden und die Infrastruktur für Fahrradfahrer muss verbessert werden. 
Kleinere Busse, dafür mehr Busse. Meine Frau sitzt früh allein im Bus. ALLEIN! Dafür sind die Straßenbahnen in der Stadt in der Rushhour so voll, dass man sich nirgends festhalten muss.
Die letzte Fernreise mit dem Zug verbrachte ich in einem Zwischenabteil auf der Stufe vor der Tür. 
Nö, dann setz ich mich lieber in mein Auto. Ich würde Kompromisse eingehen, aber nicht dem Ausmaß. Wie gesagt, es gibt gute Konzepte und Ideen, wenn aber nichts umgesetzt wird, ändert sich auch nichts.


seahawk schrieb:


> Das ist ein Risiko, das man für den Klimaschutz eingehen muss.


Ja, man kann dümmlich versuchen das Klima angeblich retten zu wollen oder man macht sich Mal Gedanken wie man die Menschen dazu animiert sich von dem Auto zu trennen. Es muss ein Umdenken generiert werden. Und das schafft man nicht in dem man wegnimmt sondern indem man gibt. Das was hier gerade passiert, passiert seit l mindestens 20 Jahren. Man verschläft und wirtschaftet in die eigene Tasche. Die Benzinpreiserhöhung ist nunmal nicht die Lösung des Problems.


----------



## Eckism (23. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Konvoi kam wegen Aquaplaning ins Trudeln und stoppte die Fahrt.
> Das Auto mit dem Kind an Bord kam ebenfalls wegen Aquaplaning ins Trudeln und prallte auf eins der Begleitfahrzeuge.
> Keine ahnung, was du da wieder hinein interpretieren willst. Hauptsache dagegen sein. Armselig.


Rasen, Aquaplaning und in die Leitplanke rein...also waren se zu schnell, ganz einfach...die Grünlinge machen sich die Welt schließlich auch immer sehr einfach...die anderen sind böse, man selbst ist der Heilsbringer.

Stimmt, sowas ist schon wirklich armselig, wenn man das macht (Rasen in fetten schweren Kisten), was man anderen verbieten will.


----------



## IphoneBenz (23. Mai 2021)

Was würdet ihr denn noch ändern wollen oder habt Vorschläge aber mal abseits vom Auto und Benzin. Als wäre der Individualverkehr das einzige Manko.

Ich wäre ja dafür das auch das Papier massiv reduziert werden kann. Millionen Zeitschriften und Bücher sind nicht mehr nötig in der digitalen Welt. Ebenso auch in der Industrie die Papierflut. Gerne die Preise für Briefe erhöhen und mehr via Email zulassen. Die ganze Papierwerbung verbieten. Hier kann auch gut was geleistet werden und erzeugt nicht so viele Nachteile und auch keine finanziellen. Wird nur schwer die Mitarbeiter der Druckanbieter unterzubringen. Sowas sollte halt auch beachten werden das dann Arbeitsplätze verloren gehen und das nicht nur bei meinem Beispiel gerade.


----------



## Albatros1 (23. Mai 2021)

B



IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr denn noch ändern wollen oder habt Vorschläge aber mal abseits vom Auto und Benzin. Als wäre der Individualverkehr das einzige Manko.
> 
> Ich wäre ja dafür das auch das Papier massiv reduziert werden kann. Millionen Zeitschriften und Bücher sind nicht mehr nötig in der digitalen Welt. Ebenso auch in der Industrie die Papierflut. Gerne die Preise für Briefe erhöhen und mehr via Email zulassen. Die ganze Papierwerbung verbieten. Hier kann auch gut was geleistet werden und erzeugt nicht so viele Nachteile und auch keine finanziellen. Wird nur schwer die Mitarbeiter der Druckanbieter unterzubringen. Sowas sollte halt auch beachten werden das dann Arbeitsplätze verloren gehen und das nicht nur bei meinem Beispiel gerade.


I


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Mai 2021)

Was die Benzinpreise angeht würde mich ja wirklich brennend interessieren wo der turnaround ist dass tatsächlich weniger Autos auf der Straße sind. Ich sehe auf dem Arbeitsweg immer tonnenweise an Leuten die nur zum Bäcker fahren (jeden Morgen für 3 Brötchen), ihr Kind 500m zur Schule fahren (mit nem SUV natürlich) und ähnliche unnütze Fahrten. Ich meine klar das kann man als Außenstehender kaum beurteilen aber ich bin mir sicher dass mindestens jedes 3. Auto morgens im Verkehr nicht da sein müsste bzw. nur reines Komfortgehabe des Besitzers ist weils ja billig ist.

Ich befürchte dafür würden 3€ lange nicht reichen. Bis der erste jeden-morgen-zum-Bäcker-im-SUV-Fahrer sich darum Gedanken macht dass auch ein, zwei Mal die Woche ok wäre und 2 Tage altes Brot tatsächlich essbar ist (ehrlich!) müpssen wir wohl über 5...


----------



## Albatros1 (23. Mai 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Es braucht eine grüne Elite, die die Regeln für die Masse festlegt.


D


----------



## seahawk (23. Mai 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Ja, man kann dümmlich versuchen das Klima angeblich retten zu wollen oder man macht sich Mal Gedanken wie man die Menschen dazu animiert sich von dem Auto zu trennen. Es muss ein Umdenken generiert werden. Und das schafft man nicht in dem man wegnimmt sondern indem man gibt. Das was hier gerade passiert, passiert seit l mindestens 20 Jahren. Man verschläft und wirtschaftet in die eigene Tasche. Die Benzinpreiserhöhung ist nunmal nicht die Lösung des Problems.


Vor allem muss man die Leute dazu kriegen zu überlegen was für ein Auto sie kaufen. Ich halte z.B. nichts von Verboten für Verbrenner und mal gar nichts von der aktuellen Förderung für PHEV - gerne als große, fette SUVs. 

Deswegen ist ein hoher Benzinpreis fair. Man hat die Kosten der Mobilität weitgehend selber in der Hand.


----------



## IphoneBenz (23. Mai 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich befürchte dafür würden 3€ lange nicht reichen. Bis der erste jeden-morgen-zum-Bäcker-im-SUV-Fahrer sich darum Gedanken macht dass auch ein, zwei Mal die Woche ok wäre und 2 Tage altes Brot tatsächlich essbar ist (ehrlich!) müpssen wir wohl über 5...


Auch eine Idee wäre es dies so einzuführen aber für jene die nachweislich nicht anders können oder müssen dann ein Ausgleich über Steuern oder anderweitig. So bestraft man deine Beispiele aber drangsaliert nicht die Menschen die nicht anders können. Sehe dein Beispiel mehr als genug in Hamburg und die meisten Kommentare sind das sie keine Lust auf Leute haben. Denn so gut wie jede Route ist hier mit dem Öffentlichen schneller als mit dem Auto. Fahrrad sowieso.


----------



## Albatros1 (23. Mai 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Der Liter Bezin muss sich bis 2025 auf 3,00 Euro verteuern um ein starkes Signal zu setzen.


W


----------



## Olstyle (23. Mai 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Desweiteren gehört Kerosin natürlich genauso besteuert wie Benzin/Diesel, was zur Zeit nicht der Fall ist (ein Grund warum Fliegen so günstig ist). Wobei da dann einfach jede Fluggesellschaft im Ausland tanken


Viele Flieger können schon heute mit der Spritmenge mit der sie starten nicht direkt wieder sicher landen (deswegen wir die Differenz in Notfall vorher abgelassen). Bis es sich lohnt den Sprit für Hin- und Rückweg komplett mitzuführen kann man mehrere Größenordnungen Steuern auf das Kerosin packen. Zudem sind der Hauptkritikpunkt ja Inlandsflüge, da gibt es gar keinen Auslandsstop bei dem man mal eben volltanken könnte.


Threshold schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon wird das Fahren doch subventioniert. Kilometerpauschale.
> Die muss man abschaffen und gut.


Definitiv.
Über die sonstigen Erhöhungen kann man prima streiten, aber explizite Anreize mit dem PKW weit zur Arbeit zu reisen sind wirklich komplett aus der Zeit gefallen (genauso wie Ehegattensplitting für DINKs, aber das ist wieder ein ganz anderes Thema).


----------



## TrueRomance (23. Mai 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Deswegen ist ein hoher Benzinpreis fair. Man hat die Kosten der Mobilität weitgehend selber in der Hand.


Bringt aber nix um sprichwörtlich ans Ziel zu kommen. Und das Ziel ist nicht die Arbeitsstätte sondern das Generieren von einem Umdenken um Klimaziele zu erreichen. Du kannst gern auf deinen Standpunkt verharren aber dennoch ist der Lösungsweg. 

Und mein Arbeitsweg wird dadurch wie gesagt nicht kürzer. Also, ob der Liter Diesel jetzt 50cent oder 3 Euro kostet ändert gar nichts. Der Schadstoffausstoß meines Autos bleibt der Selbe. Und auf Arbeit fahre ich dennoch jeden Tag. Am Ende sitze ich bei meiner Chefin und verhandle mein Gehalt neu. Würde die Klimaschädigung dadurch nachhaltig entfernt? Nein. Du darfst gern mit Argumenten kommen die deine Behauptung stützen, ansonsten bleibt es eine hohle Phrase.


----------



## blautemple (23. Mai 2021)

Ich habe mal eine ganz ausgefallene Idee:
Warum denn nicht die Öffis, Fahrrad usw. attraktiver machen und nicht den Rest unattraktiver? Das heißt den öffentlichen Nahverkehr und Radwege massiv ausbauen, die Preise senken und es gibt bestimmt noch mehr Stellschrauben an den man drehen könnte ohne gezwungen zu sein die Spritpreise zu erhöhen. Zusätzlich sollte man unbedingt anfangen all die nicht nötigen LKWs von den Straßen zu kriegen.


----------



## seahawk (23. Mai 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Bringt aber nix um sprichwörtlich ans Ziel zu kommen. Und das Ziel ist nicht die Arbeitsstätte sondern das Generieren von einem Umdenken um Klimaziele zu erreichen. Du kannst gern auf deinen Standpunkt verharren aber dennoch ist der Lösungsweg.
> 
> Und mein Arbeitsweg wird dadurch wie gesagt nicht kürzer. Also, ob der Liter Diesel jetzt 50cent oder 3 Euro kostet ändert gar nichts. Der Schadstoffausstoß meines Autos bleibt der Selbe. Und auf Arbeit fahre ich dennoch jeden Tag. Am Ende sitze ich bei meiner Chefin und verhandle mein Gehalt neu. Würde die Klimaschädigung dadurch nachhaltig entfernt? Nein. Du darfst gern mit Argumenten kommen die deine Behauptung stützen, ansonsten bleibt es eine hohle Phrase.


Und irgendwann steht dann ein Autokauf an und Du kannst entscheiden wie viel das neue Auto verbrauchen soll. Mir wäre Planungssicherheit lieber als Verbote. Hätte man 2010 gesagt, "wir erhöhen den Spritpreis nun jedes Jahr um 5 Cent  bis 2030" hätte man Planungssicherheit gehabt.


----------



## Eckism (23. Mai 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Definitiv.
> Über die sonstigen Erhöhungen kann man prima streiten, aber explizite Anreize mit dem PKW weit zur Arbeit zu reisen sind wirklich komplett aus der Zeit gefallen (genauso wie Ehegattensplitting für DINKs, aber das ist wieder ein ganz anderes Thema).


Was soll man sonst machen, wenn man mal da und mal da arbeitet?
Drauf zahlen tu ich nicht, um zu arbeiten...
Ich bin gerade an einer Alternative dran um Geld zu sparen, aber das dauert noch etwas.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Mai 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Was soll man sonst machen, wenn man mal da und mal da arbeitet?
> Drauf zahlen tu ich nicht, um zu arbeiten...
> Ich bin gerade an einer Alternative dran um Geld zu sparen, aber das dauert noch etwas.


Darfst du ja, aber der Staat muss dich ja nicht explizit dafür belohnen, und genau das tut die Pendlerpauschale aktuell.


----------



## IphoneBenz (23. Mai 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Darfst du ja, aber der Staat muss dich ja nicht explizit dafür belohnen, und genau das tut die Pendlerpauschale aktuell.


Die belohnt nicht. Sie soll jenen helfen die keine andere Alternative haben. So egoistisch, nur weil ich selbst nicht betroffen bin.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Mai 2021)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Das trifft dann eher die mit kleinem Geldbeutel und nicht die wie von dir genannten mit größerem.



Die Leute mit kleinem Geldbeutel können sich weder ein Haus leisten noch fahren sie überwiegend besonders dicke Autos. Mehrheitlich fahren sie sogar überhaupt kein Auto, weil sie sich keins leisten können, oder so wenig wie möglich. In Deutschland steigt der Energieverbrauch ziemlich konstant mit dem Lebensstandard, das heißt höhere Kosten für Energie treffen vor allem diejenigen, denen es vergleichsweise gut geht. Ganz anders dagen Mieten, Krankenkassen, Arbeitslosenversicherung und natürlich alles, was pauschal pro Kopf anfällt (Bildungsausgaben, etc.): DAS zahlen überwiegend die kleinen Leute. Und eins ist vollkommen klar: Geld, dass an einer Stelle nicht eingenommen wird, weil wohlhabende Leute mit Häuschen im Grünen billigen Sprit und Pendlerpauschale on top bekommen, muss an anderer Stelle eingenommen werden.



Lotto schrieb:


> Die meisten Leute fahren nicht aus Spass mit dem Auto.



Ist das so? Warum kaufen dann so wenige Leute ein sinnvolles, angemessenes Auto und soviele eins, dass "geil" ist, aber 2-3 mal soviel Sprit wie für den eigentlichen Zweck nötig verbraucht?




TrueRomance schrieb:


> Seit Jahren wird in Leipzig von einem Bürgerticket gesprochen was 365 Taler/Jahr kosten soll oder sogar per Pauschalabgabe aller Einwohner finanziert werden soll. Naja, beim Quatschen ist es bis jetzt geblieben. Dazu kommt der "Zone Irrsinn". Von meinem Wohnort bis nach Leipzig sind es 3 Zonen. Ein Monatsticket kostet über 100 Taler im Monat.
> BEVOR man zu sanktionieren anfängt, müssen Alternativen her und zwar gute Alternativen.
> Ideen gibt es genug, nur leider setzt es niemand um. Es bleibt beim Quatschen.



- einfach zugänglicher ÖPNV scheitert an leeren öffentlichen Kasten
- Maßnahme zu Steigerung öffentlicher Einnahmen wird Vorgeschlagen
Was ergibt eins plus eins nochmal?



> Würde die Kosten für meinen Arbeitsweg nur verdoppeln.



Und wie groß ist der Anteil deiner Arbeitswegkosten an deinem Brutto(!)einkommen? Wieviele andere Posten sind größer?



> Abgesehen davon kannst du dir Mal überlegen welchen Einfluss eine Erhöhung auf 3 Taler noch hat. Dann wird alles teurer. In 10 Jahren habe ich trotz Gehaltsanpassungen deutlich weniger als jetzt. Das ist doch dümmlich.



Dümmlich wäre es anzunehmen, dass der eigene Lebensstandard auf wundersame Weise von selbst besser wird, ausgehend von einem Niveau, dass im Schnitt bereits meilenweit über dem nachhaltig möglichen liegt.



> Es muss der öffentliche Nahverkehr vernünftig ausgebaut werden, die Preise müssen attraktiv gemacht werden und die Infrastruktur für Fahrradfahrer muss verbessert werden.



Das hör ich jetzt seit 25 Jahren. Und wahrscheinlich hätte ich es auch seit 50 Jahren höhren können, hätte ich damals bei solchen Themen hingehört/hinhören können. Wir brauchen niemanden, der alte Vorschläge als Forderungen umformuliert, sondern wir brauchen Geld dafür. Ja, ich weiß da gäbe es noch eine ganze Menge anderer Stellen, an denen man auch mal weniger ausgeben könnte, aber da sich da eben nichts ändert und auch nicht ändern wird, braucht es zusätzliches Geld. Das bei denen zu nehmen, die Teil des zu lösenden Problems sind, mag nicht in jedem Fall perfekt sein, aber wenn du einen besseren Vorschlag hast, der nocht nicht geäußert und wegen einiger Nachteile abgelehnt wurde, dann her damit.

(Was nicht heißen soll, dass ich andere Finanzierungsmaßnahme nicht selber forder. Erbschaftssteuern müssen effektiv deutlich hoch, Subventionen für nicht zukunftsfähige Industrien weg, Import von Produkten, der allgemeinen Zielen wie Klimaschutz, Umweltschutz und Menschenrechten zuwider läuft, sollte deutlich teurer werden. Aber das sind alles keine Patentrezepte, die über Nacht kommen und verglichen mit den Energieumsätzen im Inland sind es teilweise kleine Posten, deren Verteuerung zudem nicht ebenfalls dringend benötigte innere Lenkungswirkung zu mehr Klimaschutz hat. Außerdem gibt es genug Stellen, an denen hohe Abgabenlast und resultierende Bürokratie schädlichere Wirkungen haben, wo man also auf Einnahmen verzichten sollte. Von daher sind andere Methoden, um Geld freizumachen nur etwas, dass es zusätzlich zu höheren CO2-Abgaben geben muss, nicht stattdessen.)



> Ja, man kann dümmlich versuchen das Klima angeblich retten zu wollen oder man macht sich Mal Gedanken wie man die Menschen dazu animiert sich von dem Auto zu trennen. Es muss ein Umdenken generiert werden. Und das schafft man nicht in dem man wegnimmt sondern indem man gibt. Das was hier gerade passiert, passiert seit l mindestens 20 Jahren. Man verschläft und wirtschaftet in die eigene Tasche. Die Benzinpreiserhöhung ist nunmal nicht die Lösung des Problems.



Z.B. Reisezeiten mit der Bahn haben sich in den letzten 30 Jahren teilweise halbiert. Vorher praktisch gar nicht existierende ÖPNV-Angebote in Randzeiten wurden zumindest in allen mir bekannten Regionen deutlich ausgebaut. Für Seltenfahrer ohne besondere Ansprüche gibt es Carsharingangebote an jeder zweiten Ecke, für tägliche Fahrten mittlerer Länge sind E-Bikes und für tägliche Fahrten größerer Länge Batterieautos auf den Markt gekommen. In der Kurzstrecke hat sich das Angebot an Fahrradwegen in vielen Metropolen zumindest etwas verbessert.
Aber bei dir und vielen anderen ist das immer noch nicht genug Anreiz zum Umdenken. Mach doch mal eine konkrete Ansage: Das wievielfache von dem, was in den letzten 30 Jahren erkämpft wurde, bräuchte es noch, damit du etwas an deinem Verhalten änderst? Und beantworte in dem Zuge bitte auch gleich die nächste Frage: Wie oft hast du in dieser Zeit CDU, NPD, AfD, Reps, FDP oder andere Parteien gewählt, die der Grund dafür sind, dass in der langen Zeit nicht weitaus mehr passiert ist, und wie oft Grüne, ÖPD, etc., die mehr angestrebt haben? (freie Wähler fallen je nach Region in die letzte, meist aber die erste Gruppe) Kurz: Bist du Teil des Problems oder Teil der Lösung?
In ersterem Fall brauchst du dich halt nicht zu wundern, dass etwas zu deinen Lasten geht. Mit einer sanften, unspürbaren Lösung hätte man spätestens in den frühen 90ern anfangen müssen. Aber es wurde 30 Jahre gepennt und das mit voller Zustimmung von der Wählermehrheit (sieht man mal von 7 Jahren mit grüner Regierungsbeteiligung ab, die für ihre geringe Größe angemessen was auf den Weg gebracht hat). Wenn man jetzt in 20 Jahren das schaffen will, was in 50 Jahren schon eine gewisse Anstrengung gewesen wäre, und oben drauf auch noch 30 Jahre Marsch in die falsche Richtung korrigieren, dann geht das nicht ohne Schmerzen. Sorry. Wer gegenteiliges behauptet, erzählt einfach Bullshit. Das einzige, was man noch diskutieren kann (neben "wir lassen es bleiben uns scheißen weiter auf kommende Generationen und den Rest der Welt"): Wem es wehtut.


----------



## Eckism (23. Mai 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Darfst du ja, aber der Staat muss dich ja nicht explizit dafür belohnen, und genau das tut die Pendlerpauschale aktuell.


Er belohnt nicht das ich arbeite, er macht es finanziell nur weniger sinnlos zu arbeiten. 



IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Die belohnt nicht. Sie soll jenen helfen die keine andere Alternative haben. So egoistisch, nur weil ich selbst nicht betroffen bin.


Meinetwegen können sie den Preis von Öffentliche Verkehrsamittel auf 30€ pro Kilometer anheben...betrifft mich ja nicht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Mai 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Warum denn nicht die Öffis, Fahrrad usw. attraktiver machen und nicht den Rest unattraktiver?


Nette Idee (seit gefühlt Jahrzehnten) - in manchen Regionen könnte das sogar gehen. In anderen?

Du könntest mir einen perfekten Fahrradweg bauen und das Fahrrad kostenlos stellen. Du könntest auch einen ÖPNV einrichten der von meiner Haustür umsonst bis ans Werkstor meines Arbeitgebers fährt. Ich würde dennoch mit dem Auto fahren - weil es wetterunabhängig und maximal flexibel ist. Das kann prinzipbedingt keine Alternative leisten.

Wenn ich im Werk bin und es passiert irgendwas was Flexibilität erfordert. Auf der anderen Seite des Werks wirste dringend gebraucht. Die Tochter in der KiTa hat sich verletzt. Du (odert deine Oma mit Pflegestufe) brauchst dringend Artikel XY aus einem Laden. Egal was.
Wenn du da mit nem Fahrrad vorm Büro da stehst haste verkackt. Ebenso wenn du ne Stunde aufn nächsten Bus warten musst.

Das sind nur alles Problemstellungen, die Stadtmenschen nicht verstehen können weil sies nie erlebt haben. Wenn du hier etwas zu Essen kaufen möchtest kannst du entweder Autofahren und es in 20 Minuten erledigen oder mit Fahrrad, ÖPNV usw. loslegen und wenns gut läuft 2-3 Stunden beschäftigt sein. So attraktiv kann man einem das nicht machen dass man 2 Stunden Lebenszeit dafür opfern wollte. Und ich lebe jetzt noch nicht wirklich "auf dem Land". Da habens andere noch viel weiter bzw. sind viel abgeschnittener als ich.


----------



## TrueRomance (23. Mai 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Und irgendwann steht dann ein Autokauf an und Du kannst entscheiden wie viel das neue Auto verbrauchen soll.


? Aha. Und das Klima wird dann nicht mehr geschädigt wenn das neue Auto 4 statt 6 Liter verbraucht? Ich fahre schon sehr sparsam. Zuletzt 5,8 bis 6,2l Diesel mit einem 2,2L Diesel mit 170PS.
Dein Ansatz verfolgt nur ein Ziel, der Michl muss für alles mehr Zahlen und der Staat generiert mehr Einnahmen. Die Umwelt spielt da überhaupt keine Rolle.

Viel sinnvoller wäre die Subventionierung des öffentlichen Nahverkehrs, steuerliche Erleichterung für die, die mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fahren und ein gut ausgebaute Infrastruktur für Bus und Fahrrad. Nur leider lässt sich halt damit kein Geld verdienen. Und das ist die Ursache des Problems. Nicht mein Auto.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - einfach zugänglicher ÖPNV scheitert an leeren öffentlichen Kasten
> - Maßnahme zu Steigerung öffentlicher Einnahmen wird Vorgeschlagen
> Was ergibt eins plus eins nochmal?





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und wie groß ist der Anteil deiner Arbeitswegkosten an deinem Brutto(!)einkommen? Wieviele andere Posten sind größer?


Und welchen Bezug hat in dem Zusammenhang der Klimaschutz? Will man jetzt das Klima nachhaltig schützen oder will man die Staatskassen füllen?


----------



## Olstyle (23. Mai 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Er belohnt nicht das ich arbeite, er macht es finanziell nur weniger sinnlos zu arbeiten.


Sie schafft anreize so zu arbeiten wie du es tust. Anreize die Gesellschaftspolitisch entgegen der gewünschte Richtung "weniger Verkehrsaufkommen" gehen.
Würdest du es "sinnlos" finden so zu arbeiten würde mehr Druck auf dich/deinen Arbeitgeber entstehen alternative Lösungen zu finden.
Natürlich ist das für dich persönlich nicht unbedingt großartig, aber das muss es auch nicht sein.


----------



## TrueRomance (23. Mai 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> en drauf auch noch 30 Jahre Marsch in die falsche Richtung korrigieren, dann geht das nicht ohne Schmerzen. Sorry. Wer gegenteiliges behauptet, erzählt einfach Bullshit.


Natürlich ist es mit Schmerzen verbunden. Aber das Ziel erreicht man nur, wenn man alle Faktoren berücksichtigt. Und der ÖPNV und die Infrastruktur für Fahrräder sind eine Katastrophe. Hier muss angesetzt werden, dann können wir über Benzinpreiserhöhungen reden. Mache ich die Alternative nicht attraktiver, gibt es kein Umdenken. Dafür ist das Autofahren zu schön, flexibel und entspannend. 

Wenn mir etwas das Leben erleichtert, bezahl ich dafür. Deswegen habe ich einen Geschirrspüler. Ich zahle für meine Flexibilität also warum soll ich für die schlechtere Variante Geld bezahlen? Die Lösung? Richtig, ich wiederhole mich.


----------



## IphoneBenz (23. Mai 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Leute mit kleinem Geldbeutel können sich weder ein Haus leisten noch fahren sie überwiegend besonders dicke Autos. Mehrheitlich fahren sie sogar überhaupt kein Auto, weil sie sich keins leisten können, oder so wenig wie möglich. In Deutschland steigt der Energieverbrauch ziemlich konstant mit dem Lebensstandard, das heißt höhere Kosten für Energie treffen vor allem diejenigen, denen es vergleichsweise gut geht. Ganz anders dagen Mieten, Krankenkassen, Arbeitslosenversicherung und natürlich alles, was pauschal pro Kopf anfällt (Bildungsausgaben, etc.): DAS zahlen überwiegend die kleinen Leute. Und eins ist vollkommen klar: Geld, dass an einer Stelle nicht eingenommen wird, weil wohlhabende Leute mit Häuschen im Grünen billigen Sprit und Pendlerpauschale on top bekommen, muss an anderer Stelle eingenommen werden.


Dann sollte vielleicht mal damit aufgehört werden Arbeitskräfte auszubeuten und gerechter Bezahlen. Dann arbeiten auch mehr Leute Ortsnah. Ein auf Grün machen und die gebeutelten noch mehr beuteln. Prima Idee. Die Leute zum Umweltschutz zwingen da sie sich sowieso nichts mehr Leisten können und alle anderen machen weiter wie gehabt. Richtig gute Lösung die auch langfristig Wirkung erzielt aber eher ins negative das dieses Land noch mehr seinen Glanz verliert. Btw zahle ich mir Krankenversicherung etc. als Geringverdiener, das wird prozentual berechnet.

Dein Argument mit dem E-Auto ist auch sehr schön. Was haben die Menschen die die nötigen Rohstoffe liefern von dieser Grünen Politik? Wie steht es um ihre Böden? Unseren Luxus grün zu leben bauen wir wieder mal auf das Leid anderer auf. Wie es immer und war anscheinend auch bleiben soll. Wer fährt dann alles ein E-Auto und "tut" was für die Umwelt, sicherlich nicht der arme Friseur der mit 9€ noch was arbeiten geht. Aber das geht halt nicht aus den Köpfen jener "Fanatiker" das grün nur teuer sein kann und mit erhöhten Leid der eh schon schlechter gestellten. Am besten dann noch "Ökostrom" beziehen welcher aus gekauften Zertifikaten aus Norwegen kommt und letztendlich lacht sich der Betreiber ein ab wie dumm man auf Marketing reinfallen kann. Das sind alles nur Lösungen für die Symptome aber sicher nicht die Lösung der Ursache und die sitz tiefer.

Vielleicht sollte man einfach die Weltbevölkerung reduzieren mit Geburtenkontrolle. Weniger Menschen weniger CO2.


----------



## Eckism (23. Mai 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Sie schafft anreize so zu arbeiten wie du es tust. Anreize die Gesellschaftspolitisch entgegen der gewünschte Richtung "weniger Verkehrsaufkommen" gehen.
> Würdest du es "sinnlos" finden so zu arbeiten würde mehr Druck auf dich/deinen Arbeitgeber entstehen alternative Lösungen zu finden.
> Natürlich ist das für dich persönlich nicht unbedingt großartig, aber das muss es auch nicht sein.


Ich bin Selbstständig, ich wohne in Thüringen, baue Anlagen in z.B. Baden Württemberg oder momentan in Bayern in den Firmen auf, danach werden die Anlagen abgebaut und bei den jeweiligen Autoherstellern in sämtlichen Bundesländern aufgebaut.
Soll ich mir jetzt in jeder Stadt, wo ein Werk ist eine Wohnung mieten? Klar, wenn mir der Staat jeden Monat die Mieten für 15 Wohnungen überweist, kann ich das gerne tun...ansonsten fällt das flach.

Nicht jeder arbeitet wohlgehütet in der Firma als Festangestellter an seinem Standort.
Es ist auch klar, das es egal wird, wenn ich die neue Firma im Ausland gegründet habe, aber ich wähle noch aus, damit ich in Deutschland als Arbeitslos zähle.


----------



## IphoneBenz (23. Mai 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich bin Selbstständig, ich wohne in Thüringen, baue Anlagen in z.B. Baden Württemberg oder momentan in Bayern in den Firmen auf, danach werden die Anlagen abgebaut und bei den jeweiligen Autoherstellern in sämtlichen Bundesländern aufgebaut.
> Soll ich mir jetzt in jeder Stadt, wo ein Werk ist eine Wohnung mieten? Klar, wenn mir der Staat jeden Monat die Mieten für 15 Wohnungen überweist, kann ich das gerne tun...ansonsten fällt das flach.
> 
> Nicht jeder arbeitet wohlgehütet in der Firma als Festangestellter an seinem Standort.
> Es ist auch klar, das es egal wird, wenn ich die neue Firma im Ausland gegründet habe, aber ich wähle noch aus, damit ich in Deutschland als Arbeitslos zähle.


Das doch nicht wichtig. Weniger Autos so wird auch dein Job obsolet. Wenn du arbeitslos bist erzeugst du dann weniger CO2. Ein StartUp mit Ökostrom und Kokoswasser ist deine Zukunft.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Mai 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Soll ich mir jetzt in jeder Stadt, wo ein Werk ist eine Wohnung mieten?


Wenn du mehrere Wochen in der selben Stadt arbeitest: Natürlich.
Nennt sich Monteurwohnung und ist nun wirklich kein neues Konzept.


Eckism schrieb:


> Klar, wenn mir der Staat jeden Monat die Mieten für 15 Wohnungen überweist, kann ich das gerne tun...ansonsten fällt das flach.


Nicht der Staat, der Auftraggeber.

Nochmal: Ich verlange noch nicht einmal dass du mehr pro Liter Sprit bezahlst, ich will nur dass du nicht "vom Geld der Allgemeinheit" auch noch Steuererleichterungen bekommst weil du ihn verfährst .


----------



## IphoneBenz (23. Mai 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nicht der Staat, der Auftraggeber.


Warum sollte er? Seine Tätigkeit wird dann in Zukunft nicht mehr gebraucht. Ebenso der Fabrikarbeiter und allen anderen die daran hängen. Was machen wir dann eigentlich mit den ganzen Arbeitslosen? Das sind einige.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Mai 2021)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Warum sollte er? Seine Tätigkeit wird dann in Zukunft nicht mehr gebraucht. Ebenso der Fabrikarbeiter und allen anderen die daran hängen. Was machen wir dann eigentlich mit den ganzen Arbeitslosen? Das sind einige.


Das ist dein persönlicher Whataboutismus.
Wenn seine Arbeit gebraucht wird soll sie auch kostendeckend bezahlt werden. Und zwar vom Auftraggeber und nicht vom Staat.


----------



## IphoneBenz (23. Mai 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das ist dein persönlicher Whataboutismus.
> Wenn seine Arbeit gebraucht wird soll sie auch kostendeckend bezahlt werden. Und zwar vom Auftraggeber und nicht vom Staat


Wieso? Ist eine ernste Frage. Das hat nichts mit Whataboutismus zu tun. Oder wird das verdrängt?
Klar wird seine Arbeit gerade gebraucht aber das Ziel ist doch das im Endeffekt seine Arbeit und vieler andere nicht mehr gebraucht wird weil die Fahrzeuge herstellen oder für die Herstellung Dienstleistungen erfüllen. Das eine hängt unmittelbar mit dem anderen zusammen. Hab mich nur mal gefragt was dann mit all denen passiert die ihren Job verlieren und welcher alternativer Wirtschaftszweig dann für die in Frage kommt.


----------



## Lotto (23. Mai 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ist das so? Warum kaufen dann so wenige Leute ein sinnvolles, angemessenes Auto und soviele eins, dass "geil" ist, aber 2-3 mal soviel Sprit wie für den eigentlichen Zweck nötig verbraucht?



Ich glaub das ist der Gewöhnungseffekt. Jedes neue Auto muss immer mehr haben als das Alte.
Zumindest steigt seit jeher die durchschnittliche PS-Zahl bei Neuzulassungen jedes Jahr. Das die Leute immer mehr Spass wollen wage ich zu bezweifeln. Ich glaube es liegt daran, dass man sich natürlich immer relativ zu anderen Fahrzeugen bewegt. Wenn also alle um einen herum mehr PS haben als man selber ist man bei Überholvorgängen eher derjenige der den Verkehr behindern. Dementsprechend wird dann beim nächsten Autokauf die PS-Zahl erhöht.
Ein weiterer Grund: Autos werden immer größer und schwerer, d.h. man benötigt mehr Motorleistung für dieselbe Beschleunigung. Gründe hierfür: erhöhte Sicherheitsanforderungen und erhöhte Komfortstandards.

Klar gibt es auch diejenigen die mit 250km/h über die AB jagen, aber wieviele Leute sind das von der Gesamtbevölkerung? Vor allem sind das oft Dienstwagen, d.h. Spritkosten interessieren dort nahezu niemanden. Da kannst du selbst auf 10 Euro/l erhöhen, das juckt da niemanden.


----------



## Eckism (23. Mai 2021)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Das doch nicht wichtig. Weniger Autos so wird auch dein Job obsolet. Wenn du arbeitslos bist erzeugst du dann weniger CO2. Ein StartUp mit Ökostrom und Kokoswasser ist deine Zukunft.


Andere Länder sind noch nicht so Hirnreduziert wie die Deutschen...andere wollen und dürfen schon noch Auto fahren...zumal ich momentan in Richtung E-Autos unterwegs bin.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn du mehrere Wochen in der selben Stadt arbeitest: Natürlich.
> Nennt sich Monteurwohnung und ist nun wirklich kein neues Konzept.
> 
> Nicht der Staat, der Auftraggeber.
> ...


Monteurswohnungen muss es auch erstmal geben...einmal hatte ich sowas. 3 Räume, 8 Personen, davon 7 Rumänen...nie wieder. 

Ich bezahl ja auch noch einen Haufen Steuern, für das, das ich arbeite.



IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Wieso? Ist eine ernste Frage. Das hat nichts mit Whataboutismus zu tun. Oder wird das verdrängt?
> Klar wird seine Arbeit gerade gebraucht aber das Ziel ist doch das im Endeffekt seine Arbeit und vieler andere nicht mehr gebraucht wird weil die Fahrzeuge herstellen oder für die Herstellung Dienstleistungen erfüllen. Das eine hängt unmittelbar mit dem anderen zusammen. Hab mich nur mal gefragt was dann mit all denen passiert die ihren Job verlieren und welcher alternativer Wirtschaftszweig dann für die in Frage kommt.


Meine Arbeit ist relativ Safe...natürlich sind die E-Autolinien kleiner, weniger und automatisierter als bei Verbrennungsmotoren...man kann das so grob mit 50% weniger Angestellten bei den Autoherstellern rechnen, für die sind die fetten Jahre natürlich vorbei.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Mai 2021)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr denn noch ändern wollen oder habt Vorschläge aber mal abseits vom Auto und Benzin. Als wäre der Individualverkehr das einzige Manko.
> 
> Ich wäre ja dafür das auch das Papier massiv reduziert werden kann. Millionen Zeitschriften und Bücher sind nicht mehr nötig in der digitalen Welt. Ebenso auch in der Industrie die Papierflut. Gerne die Preise für Briefe erhöhen und mehr via Email zulassen. Die ganze Papierwerbung verbieten. Hier kann auch gut was geleistet werden und erzeugt nicht so viele Nachteile und auch keine finanziellen. Wird nur schwer die Mitarbeiter der Druckanbieter unterzubringen. Sowas sollte halt auch beachten werden das dann Arbeitsplätze verloren gehen und das nicht nur bei meinem Beispiel gerade.



Drucken tut in Deutschland doch sowieso kaum noch einer. Ist in Osteuropa viel billiger und außer Tageszeitungen, die es kaum noch gibt, ist niemand auf die kurzen Lieferwege angewiesen. Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass du bei Papier viel machen kannst. Die ganzen Werbeflyer, Versandverpackungen, etc. sind im Vergleich zum Inhalt und zu den Personalkosten so billig, dass über den Preis nicht rankommst. Da müsste Papier 10 bis 100 mal so teuer werden, ehe diese Verschwendung weh tut (während wir bei Spirt nur um Faktor 2 bis 3 reden). Der geringe Anteil an Papier im Privatmüll deutscher Haushalte spricht außerdem dafür, dass Presse & Werbung gar keine große Spielen. Wieviele Büros immer noch in den 80ern leben, wäre zu prüfen.

Die großen Player energetisch sind aber Verkehr, Beleuchtung und vor allem Gebäude-/Wasserwärme. Ich persönlich würde letzteres sogar massiv gegenüber ersterem priorisieren, denn da gibt es viel mehr viel leichter zu holen und die Invetitionszyklen sind viel länger. CO2-arme oder gar freie Heizungen und Warmwasserbereitung bringen dem Klima pro investierten Euro weitaus mehr als ein Batterieauto (dessen beliebte Formen in den Händen des Durschnittsverbrauchers ja sogar klimaschädlich sind, wenn man mit realen Bedingungen rechnet). Allerdings gibt es da außer dem Energiepreis endgültig keine Handhabe mehr, weswegen ja genau der erhöht werden muss.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich befürchte dafür würden 3€ lange nicht reichen. Bis der erste jeden-morgen-zum-Bäcker-im-SUV-Fahrer sich darum Gedanken macht dass auch ein, zwei Mal die Woche ok wäre und 2 Tage altes Brot tatsächlich essbar ist (ehrlich!) müpssen wir wohl über 5...



Wenn ich mir die Arten von SUVs angucke, die hier vor Schulen die wenigen zu Fuß gehenden Kinden gefährden, angucke, dann wären vermutlich selbst 10 € noch zu wenig. Klientel, die maximal 4-5 Jahre alte Karren für 50 bis 100k Neupreis fährt, also abzüglich wiederverkauf schätzungsweise 5 bis 10 Riesen IM JAHR in DEN ZWEITWAGEN der Frau steckt, wird über 10 Cent extra pro Kilometer zwar vehement am Stammtisch meckern, aber nicht einmal beim Alltagsverhalten drüber nachdenken. Allerdings ist das ein Verhalten, dass zwar so auffällig ist, dass es zu erheblichen Belastungen für Anwohner führt, aber das bei weitem nicht von der Mehrheit praktiziert wird, sondern vermutlich eher von einer (gut verdiendenen) Minderheit. Kleine Leute sind froh, wenn sie ein Auto haben. Von daher sind das eher Sypmtome, gegen die man klimapolitisch nicht gezielt vorgehen muss. (Verkehrspolitisch würde ich morgendliche Fahrverbotszonen für alle nicht-Anwohner 200 m um Schulen einführen.)
Der wichtigere Hebel sind in meinen Augen Firmenwagen, denn nur noch ein Bruchteil der Neufahrzeuge wird privat gekauft, was aber umgekehrt auch bedeutet, dass die Mehrheit der Gebrauchtwagenkäufer sich mit einem ex-Firmenwagen arrangieren muss. Und die Firmen gucken viel früher auf die Spritkosten.




IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Auch eine Idee wäre es dies so einzuführen aber für jene die nachweislich nicht anders können oder müssen dann ein Ausgleich über Steuern oder anderweitig. So bestraft man deine Beispiele aber drangsaliert nicht die Menschen die nicht anders können.



Sinnvoll ist es einfach, unerwünschtes Verhalten zu belasten (=> Spritpreise hoch) und davon unabhängig unverschuldet hilfsbedürftigen zu helfen. Die Rückkoppelung von höhereren Energiepreisen auf Endverbraucherpreise muss z.B. bei ALGII-Sätzen und -freigrenzen, Mindestlohn und Lohnnebenkostengrenzen 1:1 berücksichtigt werden, damit eben wirklich nur der unterm Strich schlechter bei rauskommt, der selber mehr verbraucht. Denn, wie am Beispiel zu sehen war: GAR keine Alternative gibt es nur äußerst selten. Einige müssen sich in ihrem Leben deutlich umstellen, dass stimmt - aber genau das ist ja auch das Ziel. Wenn etwas schief läuft, ist ein Kuschelkurs einfach nicht möglich und wenn man keine Planwirtschaft einführen will, kann man den Leuten einen neuen, ökologischen Lebensentwurf nicht vorgefertigt hinstellen, sondern man kann ihnen nur aus der einen Richtung einen Tritt geben und hoffen, dass sie den reichlich vorhandenen Entfaltungsraum auf der anderen Seite endlich mal ausprobieren.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Viele Flieger können schon heute mit der Spritmenge mit der sie starten nicht direkt wieder sicher landen (deswegen wir die Differenz in Notfall vorher abgelassen). Bis es sich lohnt den Sprit für Hin- und Rückweg komplett mitzuführen kann man mehrere Größenordnungen Steuern auf das Kerosin packen. Zudem sind der Hauptkritikpunkt ja Inlandsflüge, da gibt es gar keinen Auslandsstop bei dem man mal eben volltanken könnte.



Ersteres gilt nur für Langstreckenflüge. Die auf Mittel- oder gar Kurzstrecke eingesetzten Maschinenen haben oft nicht einmal eine Notablassvorrichtung (auch wenn sie ebenfalls nicht dafür gebaut sind, häufiger mit ihrem Startgewicht zu landen). Aber auf Inlandsflügen kann man keinen billigen Sprit mitbringen und auf der Langstrecke gibt es ganz einfach Maßnahmen, um das zu verhindern: Landungen mit zu viel Sprit an Bord sind ein Risiko und können somit außerhalb von Notfällen verboten werden und die Mitfuhr großer Spritmengen aus außer-EU-Destinationen ist unabhängig davon ein Import von Brennstoffen und kann als solcher schlicht mit Zöllen belegt werden, wenn man will. Im Gegensatz zu PKW und LKW, wo entsprechende Grenzregelungen wegen des Aufwands-Nutzenverhältnisses abgeschafft wurden, ist es bei Verkehrsflugzeugen ja sehr einfach, den Tankinhalt zu erfassen, weil die Gewichte gemeldet werden.




TrueRomance schrieb:


> Und mein Arbeitsweg wird dadurch wie gesagt nicht kürzer. Also, ob der Liter Diesel jetzt 50cent oder 3 Euro kostet ändert gar nichts. Der Schadstoffausstoß meines Autos bleibt der Selbe. Und auf Arbeit fahre ich dennoch jeden Tag. Am Ende sitze ich bei meiner Chefin und verhandle mein Gehalt neu.



Oder du suchst dir einen anderen Arbeitsplatz oder eine andere Wohnung oder du setzt durch, dass du deine Arbeit nicht mehr vor Ort ausführen musst (sofern möglich). Wenn du einer der wenigen hochwichtigen Spezialisten bist, die vor Ort gebraucht werden und vor Ort nicht zu haben sind und es sich erlauben können, einen Umzug zu verweigern, dann würde es in DEINEM Fall tatsächlich darauf hinauslaufen, dass mehr Geld von deinem Chef über den Umweg "Mitarbeiter" an den Staat fließt und dem Klima nicht direkt geholfen wird (ggf. aber indirekt, wenn der Staat mit dem Geld was sinnvolles macht), aber das ist eine Ausnahme. Die große Masse der Arbeitnehmer UND der Arbeitsplätze ist austauschbar, es macht halt nur niemand, weil kein Druck da ist. Ich würde mich nicht wundern, wenn im Rhein-Ruhrraum jeden Tag 100000 Reinigungskräfte 25 km von A nach B und zurück fahren, während 100000 andere Reinigungskräfte gleichzeitig von B nach A fahren. Bei 5 l/100 km wären das 500 Tonnen Sprit pro Tag, nach deren Verbrauch sich genauso viele Reinigungskräfte an A und B befinden, wie wenn jeder zur Arbeit gelaufen wäre. Aber weil es bislang billig und bequem ist und in dem Monat, in der man seinen Job gesucht hat, zufällig die Firma um die Ecke gerade keine Stelle ausgeschrieben hatte, läuft es halt anders. Und wieso sollte man da nicht endlich mal einen Anreiz schaffen, nur weil irgendwoanders ein einziger Ingenieur wegen seinem Partner nicht näher an den Job ziehen, wegen seiner Spezialisierung aber auch nicht wechseln kann?




seahawk schrieb:


> Und irgendwann steht dann ein Autokauf an und Du kannst entscheiden wie viel das neue Auto verbrauchen soll. Mir wäre Planungssicherheit lieber als Verbote. Hätte man 2010 gesagt, "wir erhöhen den Spritpreis nun jedes Jahr um 5 Cent  bis 2030" hätte man Planungssicherheit gehabt.



Vor allem hätten die Autohersteller dann eine klipp und klare Motivation gehabt, mal etwas brauchbares anzubieten. Aber aktuell ist es ja so, dass man nur die Wahl zwischen SUVs mit noch mehr Verbrauch und vergleichsweise wenigen anderen Modellen hat, die nahezug genauso viel verbrauchen wie in den 90ern. Natürlich kann man dem Neuwagenkäufern vorwerfen, dass sie meisten den SUV wählen, aber eine deutlich Verbesserung bräuchte auch eine entsprechende Weichenstellung, aus der sich Industrievorgaben entwickeln. Als ich zuletzt auf ein 20 Jahre jüngeres, im Innenraum spürbar kleineres Auto gewechselt bin, konnte ich den Verbrauch um vielleicht 20% senken. Ich hatte eigentlich 50+% Einsparung erwartet/angestrebt, aber das war schlicht nicht machbar, weil fast alle Angebote übergroße, unaerodynamische Elefanten sind und die ganz wenigen, die versuchen es besser zu machen, dann natürlich nur ein enges, selten passendes Spektrum abdecken. Nicht, weil sparsame Autos technisch beschränkt wären, sondern einfach weil man die verfügbaren Modelle an einer Hand abzählen kann, die meisten auch noch als direkte Konkurrenten ähnlich gebaut sind und somit die Vielfalt an verschiedenen Fahrzeugtypen für verschiedene Nutzungsansprüche einfach nicht abgedeckt wird.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Mai 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich bezahl ja auch noch einen Haufen Steuern, für das, das ich arbeite.


Ich auch.
Aber warum wirst du zum "besseren Steuerzahler" weil du viel Auto fährst.
Wie schon erwähnt ist das nunmal kein Verhalten was gefördert gehört. Nicht verboten aber eben auch nicht belohnt.


----------



## Eckism (23. Mai 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich auch.
> Aber warum wirst du zum "besseren Steuerzahler" weil du viel Auto fährst.
> Wie schon erwähnt ist das nunmal kein Verhalten was gefördert gehört. Nicht verboten aber eben auch nicht belohnt.


Das hat nix mit "besseren Steuerzahler" zu tun...ist ja nicht so, das ich dadurch Gewinn mache.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Mai 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber aktuell ist es ja so, dass man nur die Wahl zwischen SUVs mit noch mehr Verbrauch und vergleichsweise wenigen anderen Modellen hat, die nahezug genauso viel verbrauchen wie in den 90ern.


Das ist tatsächlich son Ding. Von den ganzen Autos die ich in meinem Leben besessen habe lagen alle im Realverbrauch bei 6-8 Litern. Nur dass meine erste Karre 45 PS hatte und 700 Kg schwer war und 7 Liter Super gefressen hat und die aktuelle 270 PS und 1450 Kg schwer ist und 7 Liter Super verbraucht.

Nun könnte man sagen das ist ja nur weil ich ein unnötig leistungsstarkes Auto habe - aber angenommen ich hätte mir das kleinste Modell gekauft das neu verfügbar wäre. Das Ding hat ähnliches Gewicht, etwas unter 100 PS und verbraucht 5 statt 7 Liter. Es macht einfach keinen relevanten Unterschied ob ich mir ein Fahrzeug mit 100 oder 300PS kaufe - bei schonender Fahrweise ist der Realverbrauch fast der gleiche. Nur hat man mit dem leistungsstarken Gerät natürlich sehr viel mehr Spielraum nach oben.

Nach meiner Erfahrung ist es ohnehin zu 90% vom Fahrer abhängig wie viel CO2 die Kiste ausstößt. Nicht nur inwiefern Fahrten überhaupt notwendig sind sondern auch wie stellenweise unfassbar inkompetent Leute fahren. Ich hatte mein drittes Auto (105PS 1,6l Sauger) mit im Schnitt 6 litern bewegt und das Auto nach einigen Jahren meiner Mutter geschenkt deren Kiste gestorben war. Die konnte das Auto nicht unter 10L fahren. Einfach weil ständig mit 3000+ UPM gefahren wird und unfassbar un-vorausschauend. Und von den Leuten sind verdammt viele unterwegs glaub ich. Ich werd ja schon als Märchenonkel schief angeschaut wenn ich sage dass ich alle meine Fahrzeuge bisher unter der Werksangabe des Verbrauchs bewegt habe weil das geht ja nicht. Klar muss dafür die Umgebung auch stimmen, in der Innenstadt haste keine Chance - aber grundsätzlich ist mittn bissl Landstraße 70 Tempomat (wo moderne Verbrenner kaum 4 Liter brauchen) alles kein problem.


----------



## Albatros1 (23. Mai 2021)

A


----------



## seahawk (23. Mai 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vor allem hätten die Autohersteller dann eine klipp und klare Motivation gehabt, mal etwas brauchbares anzubieten. Aber aktuell ist es ja so, dass man nur die Wahl zwischen SUVs mit noch mehr Verbrauch und vergleichsweise wenigen anderen Modellen hat, die nahezug genauso viel verbrauchen wie in den 90ern. Natürlich kann man dem Neuwagenkäufern vorwerfen, dass sie meisten den SUV wählen, aber eine deutlich Verbesserung bräuchte auch eine entsprechende Weichenstellung, aus der sich Industrievorgaben entwickeln. Als ich zuletzt auf ein 20 Jahre jüngeres, im Innenraum spürbar kleineres Auto gewechselt bin, konnte ich den Verbrauch um vielleicht 20% senken. Ich hatte eigentlich 50+% Einsparung erwartet/angestrebt, aber das war schlicht nicht machbar, weil fast alle Angebote übergroße, unaerodynamische Elefanten sind und die ganz wenigen, die versuchen es besser zu machen, dann natürlich nur ein enges, selten passendes Spektrum abdecken. Nicht, weil sparsame Autos technisch beschränkt wären, sondern einfach weil man die verfügbaren Modelle an einer Hand abzählen kann, die meisten auch noch als direkte Konkurrenten ähnlich gebaut sind und somit die Vielfalt an verschiedenen Fahrzeugtypen für verschiedene Nutzungsansprüche einfach nicht abgedeckt wird.


Es ist ja noch viel schlimmer, die aktuellen Regeln bevorzugen große und schwere Fahrzeuge. 









						CO2-Strafzahlungen für Flottenverbrauch: VW-Konzern zahlt trotz E-Auto-Offensive Millionen
					

Das 95-Gramm-CO2-Ziel der EU wird 2020 für manche Autobauer teuer. Der Volkswagen-Konzern hatte bereits vorsorglich Geld zurücklegt – zu Recht. Dabei haben VW als Marke und Audi beispielsweise ihre Ziele übererfüllt. Wer noch und wie das funktioniert.




					www.auto-motor-und-sport.de


----------



## Olstyle (23. Mai 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Das hat nix mit "besseren Steuerzahler" zu tun...ist ja nicht so, das ich dadurch Gewinn mache.


Bei dir sieht es ja nach allem was ich jetzt so von dir gelesen habe eh so aus dass das Betriebsausgaben und nicht "Weg zur Arbeit" sind.
Ergo gehen die Kosten direkt von deinem Gewinn ab und du musst daher natürlich auf das was über bleibt weniger Steuern zahlen, weil weniger übrig bleibt.
Das ist ein ganz anderes Thema als die Pendlerpauschale von der ich am Anfang ausgegangen bin bei der es Geld dafür gibt dass der Arbeitsplatz durchgängig an einem entfernten Ort liegt.
Wenn du dein Anreise als Pendeln abrechnest und sie ergo nicht in deiner Gewinnrechnung auftaucht rechnest du nach meinem Verständnis eh "falsch" ab und zwar im Zweifelsfall zu deinen Ungunsten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Mai 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Ich glaub das ist der Gewöhnungseffekt. Jedes neue Auto muss immer mehr haben als das Alte.
> Zumindest steigt seit jeher die durchschnittliche PS-Zahl bei Neuzulassungen jedes Jahr. Das die Leute immer mehr Spass wollen wage ich zu bezweifeln. Ich glaube es liegt daran, dass man sich natürlich immer relativ zu anderen Fahrzeugen bewegt. Wenn also alle um einen herum mehr PS haben als man selber ist man bei Überholvorgängen eher derjenige der den Verkehr behindern. Dementsprechend wird dann beim nächsten Autokauf die PS-Zahl erhöht.
> Ein weiterer Grund: Autos werden immer größer und schwerer, d.h. man benötigt mehr Motorleistung für dieselbe Beschleunigung. Gründe hierfür: erhöhte Sicherheitsanforderungen und erhöhte Komfortstandards.
> 
> Klar gibt es auch diejenigen die mit 250km/h über die AB jagen, aber wieviele Leute sind das von der Gesamtbevölkerung? Vor allem sind das oft Dienstwagen, d.h. Spritkosten interessieren dort nahezu niemanden. Da kannst du selbst auf 10 Euro/l erhöhen, das juckt da niemanden.



Nur weil andere mehr PS haben, braucht man nicht selber mehr, um zu überholen. Und die Leute überholen heute auch nicht schneller als vor 20 Jahren, selbst wenn (würde-gern-)konstant schneller fahrender Verkehr auf der Nachbarspur sowie Verkehrsregln das eigentlich erfordern würde. Schneller beschleunigt wird nur, wenn man Bock drauf hat und das fällt für mich unter "Spaß", nicht unter "Notwendigkeit". Und das gleiche gilt auch für "das neue Auto muss größer als das alte sein" und "mein Auto muss größer als das vom Nachbarn sein": Dient beides nur dem eigenen Wohlbefinden, nicht dem Zweck.

Wo du recht hast: Heutige Autos sind, wegen Sicherheitseinrichtung, etwas schwerer als ältere und brauchen dafür etwas mehr Leistung, um die gleiche Fahrleistungen zu erbringen. Das ist aber SEHR relativ, denn Aerodynamik und Leistungsentfaltung der Motoren haben sich seitdem auch verbesser. Ein Skoda Scala 1.5 l, 150 PS steht beispielsweise mit Spitze 220 und 8,2 s bis 100 da. Damit kann man schon SEHR flot unterwegs sein. Ein näherungsweise gleich großer Golf IV Variant Ende der 90er brauchte für 222 km/h Spitze und 8,1 s schon den dicken 190 PS VR6. Damit wog er dann auch 1,5 Tonnen, der heutige Skala ist 250 kg LEICHTER. Eigentlich galt in den 90ern aber schon der 100 PS 1,6 l als angemessene Motorisierung für so einen Golf (als Fahrer des gleichen Motors im größeren Passat 3B kann ich sagen: Jo, stimmt) und damit waren dann laut Papier 13,8 s auf 100 und 182 Spitze drin. Damit ist man auch heute noch bei 130 Richtgeschwindigkeit entspannt unterwegs, falls man die Funktion eines Rückspiegels versteht. (Viele wissen zugegebenermaßen nicht, dass die Badehosentrocknungseinrichtung an der Fahrertür noch eine weitere Funktion hat.) Dessen Fahrleistungen werden selbst vom kleinen Scala locker übertroffen (10,9 s/188 km/h) und da stehen dann 1,2 t gegen 1,2 t. Bei deutlich mehr Komfort, besserer Ausstattung, mehr Sicherheit und gleichem Platzangebot. Verbrauch im letzteren Beispiel: 8,2 l/100 alt vs. 5,9 l/100 neu. Und der Scala ist weder aerodynamisch eine Offenbarung noch sind die VW-Dreizylinder dafür bekannt, sonderlich sparsam auf der Autobahn zu sein. (VR6 vs. den sehr guten 1,5 l Motor bringt dagegen 11,3 l alt zu 6,3 l neu, allerdings ist die VR6-Angabe mangels Daten unsicher)

Die Sicherheit neuer Autos ist als KEIN Problem. Das Problem ist, dass die gleiche Zielgruppe, die in den 90ern mit dem Golf Kombi und kleinem Motor auskam, heute der Meinung ist, mindestens einen Tiguan 2.0 (208 km/h, 8,2 s) von gut 1,7 t Kampfgewicht mit 8,9 l fahren zu müssen, besser aber gleich einen 3-Liter-Audi-Q5. Der bietet zwar nur 80 l mehr Stauraum, als der alte Golf, wiegt aber 1,9 t und verbraucht 11,7 l.




TrueRomance schrieb:


> ? Aha. Und das Klima wird dann nicht mehr geschädigt wenn das neue Auto 4 statt 6 Liter verbraucht?



Nein. Es wird nicht mehr geschädigt, sondern weniger. Ziemlich exakt ein Drittel weniger, was schon ein deutlicher Fortschritt ist. Und Übrigens auf niedrigere Spritkosten rauskommt, selbst wenn der Liter Benzin von 1,40 auf 2,00 steigt.



> Ich fahre schon sehr sparsam. Zuletzt 5,8 bis 6,2l Diesel mit einem 2,2L Diesel mit 170PS.



Das ist für ein modernes Fahrzeug mit Transportkapazität für vier Personen und etwas Gepäck nicht "sehr sparsam", sondern normal. "Sparsam" wären unter 6 l Benzin, über "sehr sparsam" kann man unter 5 l bzw. unter 4 l Diesel reden. (Je nach zu fahrender Strecke.)



> Dein Ansatz verfolgt nur ein Ziel, der Michl muss für alles mehr Zahlen und der Staat generiert mehr Einnahmen. Die Umwelt spielt da überhaupt keine Rolle.
> 
> Viel sinnvoller wäre die Subventionierung des öffentlichen Nahverkehrs, steuerliche Erleichterung für die, die mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fahren und ein gut ausgebaute Infrastruktur für Bus und Fahrrad. Nur leider lässt sich halt damit kein Geld verdienen.



Der Staat verdient kein Geld (im Gegenteil), aber seine Ausgaben muss er (teilweise) refinanzieren. Diejenigen stärker zu belasten, die Sprit kaufen und diejenigen, die Radfahren bei ±0 rauskommen zu lassen ist eine einfache Lösung, Lenkungswirkung zu erzielen. Von beiden Geld auf anderem Wege (Mehrwertssteuer, Lohnabzüge, etc.) zu nehmen, um dann nur demjenigen etwas zurück zu geben, der Fahrrad fährt, käme unterm Strich zwar aufs gleiche raus, wäre aber viel aufwendiger, weil man das Radfahren ja erstmal prüfen müsste.




IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Wer fährt dann alles ein E-Auto und "tut" was für die Umwelt, sicherlich nicht der arme Friseur der mit 9€ noch was arbeiten geht.



Ne. Der geht zu Fuß, weil es Friseure in jedem Stadtteil gibt und sich ein Friseur sowieso kein Haus im Grünen leisten kann. Nur die Vorortsbonzen sind der Meinung, es wäre ihr angeborenes Recht, schöner als andere zu leben, jeden Tag andere mit dutzenden Kilometer Autofahrt zu schädigen und das ganze auch noch an jedem Ende (Eigenheimzulange, Pendlerpauschale, Abwälzung von Folgekosten fossiler Brennstoffe) subventioniert zu bekommen.



> Vielleicht sollte man einfach die Weltbevölkerung reduzieren mit Geburtenkontrolle. Weniger Menschen weniger CO2.



Sehr wichtiger Vorschlag, aber ethisch kaum durchsetzbar, sondern nur auf freiwilliger Basis machbar. Und du bist, wie jeder andere auch, herzlich aufgefordert, mit gutem Beispiel voranzugehen.
Allerdings muss ist diese für sich genommen sehr gute Lösung auch eine nur sehr langfristig wirksame. Wir haben bereits bei unseren jetzigen, noch ganz langsam wachsenden Bevölkerungszahlen, massive Probleme wegen Überalterung der Gesellschaft. Mehr als 10-20% Reduktion pro Generation (=30 Jahre) wäre kaum tragbar. Das heißt um den deutschen Ressourcenverbrauch mit dieser Maßnahme auf ein nachhaltiges Niveau zu bekommen, bräuchte man ungefähr bis zum Jahr 2222, wenn man heute damit anfängt. Auf ein GUTES Niveau bis 2300.

(Auch hier gilt: Wenn man nicht die offensichtlichen Probleme verpennt, sondern in den 80ern mit der Lösung angefangen hätte, gäbe es heute keinen Anlass, diese Diskussion zu führen.)


----------



## Threshold (23. Mai 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Seit Jahren wird in Leipzig von einem Bürgerticket gesprochen was 365 Taler/Jahr kosten soll oder sogar per Pauschalabgabe aller Einwohner finanziert werden soll. Naja, beim Quatschen ist es bis jetzt geblieben. Dazu kommt der "Zone Irrsinn". Von meinem Wohnort bis nach Leipzig sind es 3 Zonen. Ein Monatsticket kostet über 100 Taler im Monat.
> BEVOR man zu sanktionieren anfängt, müssen Alternativen her und zwar gute Alternativen.
> Ideen gibt es genug, nur leider setzt es niemand um. Es bleibt beim Quatschen.


Ich bin ein  großer Fan von kostenfreien öffentlichen Nahverkehr. Der Staat subventioniert den Nahverkehr eh schon mit viel Geld. Ergo kann er das auch gleich komplett machen.
Aber  das muss letztendlich finanziert werden. Das geht nur, wenn du anderswo die Preise anhebst. 
Letztendlich geht es aber darum, dass CO2 Produktion Geld kosten muss und niemand darf man da ausklammern.
Je weniger CO2 du produzierst, desto besser stehst du da und desto mehr Geld bekommst du am Ende zurück.
Der Anreiz ist der, möglichst wenig CO2  zu produzieren, indem man weniger Fleisch isst, weniger auto fährt, weniger unnützes Zeugs kauft, usw.
Niemand  will das Auto fahren verbieten, aber es wird teurer werden. Fleisch essen wird teurer werden. Energie verschwenden wird teurer werden. 
Anders geht es nicht mehr, weil die Politik die letzten 40 Jahre lang nichts gemacht hat und je länger gewartet wird, desto mehr wird es kosten.


----------



## IphoneBenz (23. Mai 2021)

@ruyven_macaran Ich sage immer das ich was gegen die Weltbevölkerung tue wenn mich jemand nach Kindern fragt. . Ich leiste meinen Beitrag. Auch in anderen Dinge da ich nicht mal ein Auto habe und selbst die Öffentlichen so gut wie nie nutze. Aber bei mir ist es halt einfacher als bei anderen. 

Ich denke auch das es so besser wäre. Meine gelesen zu haben das wir in 10 Jahren auf über 10 Milliarden Menschen kommen sollen. Dann möchte aber auch jeder an dieser Wahnsinnigen Konsumgesellschaft teilhaben. Selbst wenn Deutschland die perfekte CO2 Bilanz hat wird das wohl nichts mehr ändern das gewisse Dinge passieren werden. Was ist denn unser Anteil am weltweiten CO2? 
Vielleicht gar nicht so schlecht das dieses Problem die Natur früher oder später radikal löst.


----------



## Albatros1 (23. Mai 2021)

H


----------



## Threshold (23. Mai 2021)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> . Was ist denn unser Anteil am weltweiten CO2?


Deutschland exportiert sein CO2 in Form von Autos, Maschinen und Agrarprodukten.


----------



## Albatros1 (23. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich bin ein  großer Fan von kostenfreien öffentlichen Nahverkehr. Der Staat subventioniert den Nahverkehr eh schon mit viel Geld. Ergo kann er das auch gleich komplett machen.
> Aber  das muss letztendlich finanziert werden. Das geht nur, wenn du anderswo die Preise anhebst.
> Letztendlich geht es aber darum, dass CO2 Produktion Geld kosten muss und niemand darf man da ausklammern.
> Je weniger CO2 du produzierst, desto besser stehst du da und desto mehr Geld bekommst du am Ende zurück.
> ...


J


IphoneBenz schrieb:


> @ruyven_macaran Ich sage immer das ich was gegen die Weltbevölkerung tue wenn mich jemand nach Kindern fragt. . Ich leiste meinen Beitrag. Auch in anderen Dinge da ich nicht mal ein Auto habe und selbst die Öffentlichen so gut wie nie nutze. Aber bei mir ist es halt einfacher als bei anderen.
> 
> Ich denke auch das es so besser wäre. Meine gelesen zu haben das wir in 10 Jahren auf über 10 Milliarden Menschen kommen sollen. Dann möchte aber auch jeder an dieser Wahnsinnigen Konsumgesellschaft teilhaben. Selbst wenn Deutschland die perfekte CO2 Bilanz hat wird das wohl nichts mehr ändern das gewisse Dinge passieren werden. Was ist denn unser Anteil am weltweiten CO2?
> Vielleicht gar nicht so schlecht das dieses Problem die Natur früher oder später radikal löst.


R


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Mai 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das ist tatsächlich son Ding. Von den ganzen Autos die ich in meinem Leben besessen habe lagen alle im Realverbrauch bei 6-8 Litern. Nur dass meine erste Karre 45 PS hatte und 700 Kg schwer war und 7 Liter Super gefressen hat und die aktuelle 270 PS und 1450 Kg schwer ist und 7 Liter Super verbraucht.
> 
> Nun könnte man sagen das ist ja nur weil ich ein unnötig leistungsstarkes Auto habe - aber angenommen ich hätte mir das kleinste Modell gekauft das neu verfügbar wäre. Das Ding hat ähnliches Gewicht, etwas unter 100 PS und verbraucht 5 statt 7 Liter. Es macht einfach keinen relevanten Unterschied ob ich mir ein Fahrzeug mit 100 oder 300PS kaufe - bei schonender Fahrweise ist der Realverbrauch fast der gleiche. Nur hat man mit dem leistungsstarken Gerät natürlich sehr viel mehr Spielraum nach oben.



Das ist aber leider nicht technisch bedingt, sondern liegt oft an Fehlentwicklungen der Hersteller: Das ganze Auto wird erstmal für den größten Motor konstruiert, was entsprechende Kompromisse bei Gewicht und Dimensionen zur Folge hat. Ich habe für mein obiges Rechenbeispiel nicht ohne Grund des Scala ausgewählt. Skoda ist eine der wenigen Marken, die leistungshungrige Fahrer nicht unbedingt zur Zielgruppe zählt und Ahnung von Leichtbau hat und auf vernünftige Motoren zurückreift. (Die meisten Franzosen erfüllen 1 und 2, VW und Audi öfters 2 und 3, Fiat 1 und machmal 3, aber kaum einer alle drei Punkte) Ein 4er GC, bei dem Passagiere und Gepäck eher Neben- und der Motor Hautpsache sind, wiegt auch mit kleinem 4-Zylinder mal eben 300 kg = 20% mehr. Der zweite große Fehler sind die Getriebe an den kleinen Motoren: Manchmal kriegen sie die gleiche Automatik, wie die großen, die sich dann wegen dem Aufpreis in der Klasse niemand kauft. Aber die Handschalter werden fast immer viel zu kurz abgestimmt, damit sich die Karre auch mit dem gleichen Motor flink anfühlt, ohne dass man unterschalten müsste. Als würde jemand, der sich ein Auto mit kleinem Motor kauft, besonders sportliche Fahrweisen erhoffen. Da kann man dann froh sein, wenn man im optimalen Drehzahlbereich 80 bis 100 fahren kann, während die dicker motorisierten Varianten oft ein längeres Getriebe (zwecks höherer Endgeschwindigkeit) und dann auch bei Tempo 130 noch in einigermaßen sinnvollen Bereichen unterwegs sind. Und genau hier braucht es ein Umdenken auf Herstellerseite, denn wenn man die Entwicklung auf Effizienz und nicht auf Angeberkarren auslegen würde, wäre es eben allein mit diesen beiden Stellschrauben möglich, 10-20-30% weniger Verbrauch ohne technischen Fortschritt zu erzielen. Einfach in dem man ein Auto so baut, wie es tatsächlich benötigt wird.


----------



## Threshold (23. Mai 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Je nachdem wie teuer es wird kommt es ja einem Verbot gleich. Zumindest für die weniger verdienenden 50% der Gesellschaft.
> Das kann ich nicht unterstützen auch wenn mich Maßnahmen nicht treffen würden, die soziale Komponente sollte gewahrt bleiben.
> Sicher ist aber, es wird so kommen denn die Masse machts. Daher muß die ärmere Masse die Hauptlast tragen.


Das ist es ja. Die ärmsten verursachen die geringsten CO2 Kosten, ergo werden sie dafür besonders belohnt.
Das muss man natürlich auch so umsetzen, aber leider wird die Lobby dafür sorgen, dass das so nicht passieren wird.
Das ist das eigentliche Problem. Das Kapital hat zu viel Macht.


----------



## Eckism (23. Mai 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei dir sieht es ja nach allem was ich jetzt so von dir gelesen habe eh so aus dass das Betriebsausgaben und nicht "Weg zur Arbeit" sind.
> Ergo gehen die Kosten direkt von deinem Gewinn ab und du musst daher natürlich auf das was über bleibt weniger Steuern zahlen, weil weniger übrig bleibt.
> Das ist ein ganz anderes Thema als die Pendlerpauschale von der ich am Anfang ausgegangen bin bei der es Geld dafür gibt dass der Arbeitsplatz durchgängig an einem entfernten Ort liegt.
> Wenn du dein Anreise als Pendeln abrechnest und sie ergo nicht in deiner Gewinnrechnung auftaucht rechnest du nach meinem Verständnis eh "falsch" ab und zwar im Zweifelsfall zu deinen Ungunsten.


Keine Ahnung, wie das abgerechnet wird...dafür bezahl ich eine Steuerberaterin, Papierkram ist die Hölle für mich.
Es war ja auch eher allgemein gemeint...es arbeiten ja auch Festangestellte weiter weg...sei es wegen der Familie oder sonstwas. Mein Vater war auch jahrelang 250Km entfernt vom Wohnort arbeiten...was hätte der Rest der Familie auch dort in dem kackigen alten Bundesländern gewollt!? Ich will auch nicht in diesem "Westdeutschland" wohnen, weil die Leute einfach komisch/anders sind...das soll auch nicht böse gemeint sein, aber es reicht, das ich dort arbeite.

Man sollte immer auch über den eigenen Tellerrand blicken und seine eigene Situation nicht als die allgemeingültige Situation betrachten.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Mai 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, wie das abgerechnet wird...dafür bezahl ich eine Steuerberaterin


Großartig, erst beißreflex aber dann gar nicht wissen ob man betroffen ist  .


Eckism schrieb:


> Mein Vater war auch jahrelang 250Km entfernt vom Wohnort arbeiten...was hätte der Rest der Familie auch dort in dem kackigen alten Bundesländern gewollt!? Ich will auch nicht in diesem "Westdeutschland" wohnen, weil die Leute einfach komisch/anders sind...das soll auch nicht böse gemeint sein, aber es reicht, das ich dort arbeite.


Kann man als Privatvergnügen, eigener Überzeugung ja auch so halten.
Aber es ist eben genau das: Privatvergnügen. Und keine besonders subventionsbedürftige Härte zum Wohle der Gesellschaft.


----------



## Albatros1 (23. Mai 2021)

W


----------



## IphoneBenz (23. Mai 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich will auch nicht in diesem "Westdeutschland" wohnen, weil die Leute einfach komisch/anders sind...das soll auch nicht böse gemeint sein, aber es reicht, das ich dort arbeite.


Sorry aber das ist mal völliger Mist. Beim Kollege nennt mich gerne Weltwunder weil ich in Bremerhaven geboren wurde aber die meiste Zeit in Sachsen aufgewachsen bin und nun seit Jahren in Hamburg wohne. Diese komischen Menschen gibt es überall und hat nichts mit der geografischen Lage zu tun. Auch wenn du es nicht böse meinst aber das stimmt einfach nicht.


----------



## Eckism (23. Mai 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, wie das abgerechnet wird...dafür bezahl ich eine Steuerberaterin, Papierkram ist die Hölle für mich.
> Es war ja auch eher allgemein gemeint...es arbeiten ja auch Festangestellte weiter weg...sei es wegen der Familie oder sonstwas. Mein Vater war auch jahrelang 250Km entfernt vom Wohnort arbeiten...was hätte der Rest der Familie auch dort in dem kackigen alten Bundesländern gewollt!? Ich will auch nicht in diesem "Westdeutschland" wohnen, weil die Leute einfach komisch/anders sind...das soll auch nicht böse gemeint sein, aber es reicht, das ich dort arbeite.
> 
> Man sollte immer auch über den eigenen Tellerrand blicken und seine eigene Situation nicht als die allgemeingültige Situation betrachten.





Albatros1 schrieb:


> Haben jetzt hier viele Strecken mit Tempo 40.  Vorher konnte man gerade noch im 5. fahren, jetzt bei höherer Drehzahl im 4.


Die "modernen" Autos sind auf 30, 50,80, 100 und 130 optimiert, vor allem die Automatikgetriebe. Versuch mal 28km/h zu fahren, ohne das die Gänge rumgerührt werden...das gleiche bei 48km/h.



IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Sorry aber das ist mal völliger Mist. Beim Kollege nennt mich gerne Weltwunder weil ich in Bremerhaven geboren wurde aber die meiste Zeit in Sachsen aufgewachsen bin und nun seit Jahren in Hamburg wohne. Diese komischen Menschen gibt es überall und hat nichts mit der geografischen Lage zu tun. Auch wenn du es nicht böse meinst aber das stimmt einfach nicht.


Es liegt wahrscheinlich auch daran, das ich aus einer Kleinstadt im Wald komme, wo jeder jeden kennt. Die Mentalität ist eine ganz andere, an den Orten wo ich arbeite. Komische Leute ist der falsche Ausdruck, es ist halt anders, nicht schlecht, aber leben wöllte ich dort überall nicht...von der Sprachbarriere im Süddeutsch Raum mal abgesehen. 
Meine Schwester wohnt bei Hamburg, die Leute dort sprechen zumindest Deutsch.


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. Mai 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Der Liter Bezin muss sich bis 2025 auf 3,00 Euro verteuern um ein starkes Signal zu setzen.


Ist mir egal, ich fahre mit Benzin.

Aber man kann Politiker auch abwählen.


----------



## chill_eule (23. Mai 2021)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Denn so gut wie jede Route ist hier mit dem Öffentlichen schneller als mit dem Auto. Fahrrad sowieso.


Einspruch!
50/50 würde ich sagen 
Meine Frau und ich hätten jedenfalls aktuell per ÖPNV einen 2-3 fachen längeren Arbeitsweg 
Und wir haben schon in verschiedenen Stadtteilen gewohnt. Richtig gut angebunden ist allerhöchstens die City und das nahe Umfeld, was man auch per Fahrrad easy hinbekommt.
Gibt aber reichlich Strecken *innerhalb *Hamburgs bei denen man locker über eine Stunde unterwegs ist.
Per Auto dann nur 20-30 Minuten (siehe oben; Beispiel Arbeitswege)


Lotto schrieb:


> Ich glaub das ist der Gewöhnungseffekt. Jedes neue Auto muss immer mehr haben als das Alte.
> Zumindest steigt seit jeher die durchschnittliche PS-Zahl bei Neuzulassungen jedes Jahr.


Ich habe vor zwei Wochen meinen 2,2l 140PS Honda Civic Diesel 2006er gegen einen 1,0l 95PS Seat Ibiza 2019er getauscht. Spaß macht das nicht, aber das _eigentliche_ neue Auto hat sich meine Frau gekrallt


----------



## TrueRomance (23. Mai 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist für ein modernes Fahrzeug mit Transportkapazität für vier Personen und etwas Gepäck nicht "sehr sparsam", sondern normal. "Sparsam" wären unter 6 l Benzin, über "sehr sparsam" kann man unter 5 l bzw. unter 4


Ich messe das nicht an anderen Fahrzeugen und mir ist egal was andere Fahrzeuge verbrauchen. Die 6L sind bei meinem Fahrzeug durch meinem Fahrprofil sparsam.
Ein neues Fahrzeug was 4 bis 5 Liter auf 100km verbraucht muss halt auch erstmal gekauft werden.


----------



## Albatros1 (23. Mai 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Einspruch!
> 50/50 würde ich sagen
> Meine Frau und ich hätten jedenfalls aktuell per ÖPNV einen 2-3 fachen längeren Arbeitsweg
> Und wir haben schon in verschiedenen Stadtteilen gewohnt. Richtig gut angebunden ist allerhöchstens die City und das nahe Umfeld, was man auch per Fahrrad easy hinbekommt.
> ...


D


----------



## chill_eule (23. Mai 2021)

Jo passt, 12h Schicht, 6h Arbeitsweg, Zeit mit der Familie oder lieber Schlafen?
Muss man dann wohl im Wechsel machen 
Ist auch nicht nur die reine Fahrzeit, auch die Abfahrtszeiten und Verbindungen z.B. früh Morgens sind da problematisch. Tagsüber dauert eine Fahrt knapp 60 Minuten.
Morgens, je nach Arbeitsbeginn aber auch gern 90 Minuten, oder es gibt einfach *keine* Verbindung die früh genug fährt, falls ich mal um 5:30 Uhr anfangen muss.
Um die Uhrzeit brauch ich dann aber auch nur 20 Minuten; inklusive A7 und durch den Elbtunnel


----------



## TrueRomance (23. Mai 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nein. Es wird nicht mehr geschädigt, sondern weniger. Ziemlich exakt ein Drittel weniger, was schon ein deutlicher Fortschritt ist.


Und wer bezahlt mir dieses tolle Fahrzeug?
Und wie bekommen wir damit die Menschen weg vom Auto? Am Ende bezahlt der Bürger dann genauso viel fürs Benzin wie vorher. Er verbrauch weniger aber muss mehr für den Liter Sprit bezahlen. Also ist es eine Nullnummer. Das Spiel geht auch noch weiter. Hohe Mieten in den Städten zwingen die Leute weg zu ziehen um dann? Genau, mit dem Auto zur Arbeit zu fahren. Das Problem lässt sich nicht mit teurerem Benzin lösen egal wie oft das irgendwo suggeriert wird.


----------



## Don-71 (23. Mai 2021)

Salve,

mal ein Einwurf, warum geht es eigentlich für alle Seiten immer um das Auto, wenn es auch andere Möglichkeiten gibt CO2 einzusparen. In diesem Fall sogar mehr und wahrscheinlich wesentlich einfacher und gerechter?

Alle beschweren sich über hohe Mieten und beklagen dabei, die gestiegenen Immobilienpreise. Gerade die energetische Sanierung des gesammten Immobilienbestandes verspricht dazu eine wesentlich höhere CO2 Reduktion. Jeder Immobilienbesitzer *vor 2010* dürfte Wertsteigerungen von mind. 30% haben, eher mehr und finanziert somit eine Investition, die schon 30% plus gestiegen ist.

Warum nicht ein Gesetz, das *Jeder* Immobilienbesitzer vor 2010, seine Bestandsimmobilie bis spätesten 2030 auf einen definierten energetischen Stand bringen *muss*, mit dem *Verbot einen Cent* der Kosten auf z.B. Mieter abzuwelzen.


----------



## IphoneBenz (23. Mai 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Jo passt, 12h Schicht, 6h Arbeitsweg, Zeit mit der Familie oder lieber Schlafen?
> Muss man dann wohl im Wechsel machen
> Ist auch nicht nur die reine Fahrzeit, auch die Abfahrtszeiten und Verbindungen z.B. früh Morgens sind da problematisch. Tagsüber dauert eine Fahrt knapp 60 Minuten.
> Morgens, je nach Arbeitsbeginn aber auch gern 90 Minuten, oder es gibt einfach *keine* Verbindung die früh genug fährt, falls ich mal um 5:30 Uhr anfangen muss.
> Um die Uhrzeit brauch ich dann aber auch nur 20 Minuten; inklusive A7 und durch den Elbtunnel


Wo musst denn hin immer? Also ich brauche von Schnelsen auf Finke 30-40Min. Mit dem Rad nach Teufelsbrück und dann mit der Fähre rüber. Mit dem Auto stand ich fast immer im Stau oder stand in Finkenwerder. Oder Kollaustraße Richtung City ist das Rad besser. Zum Teil auch die 5 weil ab Niendorf Markt gibt es ja die U2 oder die Busspur dann. Dann habe ich Glück und meine Wege sind meist besser . Auto hat sich nie gelohnt für mich und war dann nur gefrustet. Freitag Nachmittag schön erstmal Höhenkontrolle ausgelöst und vorher eine Stunde am Kreisel in Finke stehen. Hass.


@Don-71 wie sollen sich das die privaten Vermieter leisten ohne einen Cent aufschlagen zu dürfen?


----------



## chill_eule (23. Mai 2021)

Finkenwerder ist jetzt natürlich ein Sonderfall, dank Airbus, klar sind die gut angebunden.
Oder der Hafen generell per Fähre.
Von Heimfeld an den Stadtrand (Rellingen). Wohnung und Arbeitsplatz sind nahe der Autobahn (A7 und A23).
Per HVV muss ich erstmal mit dem Bus zu S-Bahn Harburg, dann mit der S3 bis nach Pinneberg gurken, von da mit dem Bus wieder "zurück" nach Rellingen...
Ähnlich meine Frau: Heimfeld nach Öjendorf. Super easy per Auto mit Zwischenstop an der Kita, aber fahr das mal mit Bus und Bahn 
Wohnorte vorher Wandsbek und Eimsbüttel/Billstedt (kurzzeitig 2 Wohnungen nach dem Kennenlernen):
Da wars genau so bescheiden


----------



## Albatros1 (23. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Salve,
> 
> mal ein Einwurf, warum geht es eigentlich für alle Seiten immer um das Auto, wenn es auch andere Möglichkeiten gibt CO2 einzusparen. In diesem Fall sogar mehr und wahrscheinlich wesentlich einfacher und gerechter?
> 
> ...


H


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Warum nicht ein Gesetz, das *Jeder* Immobilienbesitzer vor 2010, seine Bestandsimmobilie bis spätesten 2030 auf einen definierten energetischen Stand bringen *muss*, mit dem *Verbot einen Cent* der Kosten auf z.B. Mieter abzuwelzen.


Weil die Gewinne die ein (selbstgenutzter) Immobilienbesitzer hat nur in seiner privaten Bilanz stehen aber er keinen Cent davon ausgeben kann. Was hilft es denn, wenn dein Haus jetzt 300K statt 200K wert ist? So lange dus nicht verkaufst kannste dir davon noch kein Eisbällchen kaufen geschweige denn ne Sanierung.

Sowas hart vorzuschreiben funktioniert sowieso nicht. Was machste denn mit dem Hausbesitzer, der nicht saniert weil er all sein Geld sonstwie ausgibt? Willste den 2030 aus seiner eigenen Immobilie rauswerfen bzw. enteignen? Das würde dir (hoffentlich...) jeder Bundesverfassungsrichter um die Ohren hauen.


Bei reinen vermieteten Häusern ists natürlich was anderes, da könnte man den Vermietern sowas durchaus aufbrummen - aber das hätte nur den Effekt dass sies 1:1 auf die Mieter umlegen und wohnen noch viel teurer wird als es eh schon ist.


----------



## IphoneBenz (23. Mai 2021)

Na gut Harburg Anbindungen sind echt bescheiden. Da kann ich das verstehen und mit dem Rad ist es auch nicht schön bis nach Rellingen. Halt auch wieder so ein Fall wo es nicht so einfach geht auf Auto zu verzichten.


----------



## Don-71 (23. Mai 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Weil die Gewinne die ein (selbstgenutzter) Immobilienbesitzer hat nur in seiner privaten Bilanz stehen aber er keinen Cent davon ausgeben kann. Was hilft es denn, wenn dein Haus jetzt 300K statt 200K wert ist? So lange dus nicht verkaufst kannste dir davon noch kein Eisbällchen kaufen geschweige denn ne Sanierung.
> 
> Sowas hart vorzuschreiben funktioniert sowieso nicht. Was machste denn mit dem Hausbesitzer, der nicht saniert weil er all sein Geld sonstwie ausgibt? Willste den 2030 aus seiner eigenen Immobilie rauswerfen bzw. enteignen? Das würde dir (hoffentlich...) jeder Bundesverfassungsrichter um die Ohren hauen.
> 
> ...


Hallo Alk,

das ist nicht so ganz richtig, was du sagst, da die Immnobilie ja mind. 30% plus mehr Wert hat.
Hat Jemand  eine Immobilie z.b. 2005 finanziert und wurde sie  z.B, 400000€ geschätzt, dürfte sie jetzt locker 520000€ wert sein, ohne das du einen Cent bei deiner Finanzierung gespart hast. Insoweit "klafft hier genügend Geld in der Fianzierung", um locker eine Sanierung durchführen zu können, ohne davon belastet zu werden.
Für Rentner und Geringverdiener mit abbezahlten Bestandsimmobilien kann man Ausnahmen arrangieren.

Ansonsten Eigentum verpflichtet und es geht nicht um eine Enteignung sondern um Auflagen, und das gab es schon öfters, z.B. bei Heizungen etc. Anstatt wie von Linken und der SPD angedacht, die Wertsteigerungen der Immobilien der letzten 10 Jahre, irgendwie steuerlich abzuschöpfen, kann man es auch so gestalten, das die Wertsteigerungen *teilweise *für einen definierten energetischen Stand aufgewendet werden müssen.
Aber anstatt durch eine neue Steuer, weiter die Staatsquote zu erhöhen und das Geld für irgend etwas im Staatshaushalt verschwinden zu lassen, würde es hier direkt in den Umweltschutz zur CO2 Vermeidung fließen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> das ist nicht so ganz richtig, was du sagst, da die Immnobilie ja mind. 30% plus mehr Wert hat.
> Hat Jemand eine Immobilie z.b. 2005 finanziert und wurde sie z.B, 400000€ geschätzt, dürfte sie jetzt locker 520000€ wert sein, ohne das du einen Cent bei deiner Finanzierung gespart hast. Insoweit "klafft hier genügend Geld in der Fianzierung", um locker eine Sanierung durchführen zu können, ohne davon belastet zu werden.


Angenommen ich habe 2015 ein Haus gekauft für 150.000€ und wohne da jetzt drin.
Und jetzt ists 300.000€ wert weil die Immopreise steigen wie blöd.

Wieviel Geld habe ich deswegen jetzt mehr auf meinem Konto für eine Sanierung des Hauses zu zahlen?


Oder nehmen wir das Haus meiner Großeltern. Das Ding ist vermutlich auch mittlerweile das doppelte wert wie vor 20 Jahren. Trotzdem wird davon weder Kontostand noch Rente höher um eine Sanierung des Hauses zu zahlen.


----------



## Albatros1 (23. Mai 2021)

W


----------



## Don-71 (23. Mai 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Angenommen ich habe 2015 ein Haus gekauft für 150.000€ und wohne da jetzt drin.
> Und jetzt ists 300.000€ wert weil die Immopreise steigen wie blöd.
> 
> Wieviel Geld habe ich deswegen jetzt mehr auf meinem Konto für eine Sanierung des Hauses zu zahlen?


Gar nichts, aber du kannst zur Bank gehen und bei deinem Beispiel locker 50-70000€ zusätzlich mit der gleichen Finanzierung bekommen, da die Bank ja deine Finanzierung für 150000€ gerechnet hat, bei einem jetzigen Wert von 300000€ hätte die Bank ihr Risiko schon halbiert, gibt sie dir auf die gleiche Finnazierung nochmal 50-70000€, zur energetischen Sanierung, ist ihr Risiko immer noch weit über 25% niedriger, als zur ursprünglichen Finanzierung und du steckst das Geld in den Werterhalt oder soagr zur Wersteigerung des Objektes.


----------



## Lotto (23. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Deutschland exportiert sein CO2 in Form von Autos, Maschinen und Agrarprodukten.


Das bei der  Erzeugung  anfallende CO2 evtl., aber der Einsatz von den Produkten geht wohl auf denjenigen der es bestellt hat. Würden wir es nicht liefern kaufen sie es woanders, wo es unter sehr viel ungünstigeren Bedingungen produziert worden wäre.

Natürlich kann man genauso wie Waffen einfach aufhören das zu exportieren damit man ein reines Gewissen hat und ein leuchtendes Beispiel für die Welt ist. Das Problem ist: der restlichen Welt ist das herzlich egal. Andere würden einspringen und wir hätten wegen fehlenden wirtschaftlichen Export gar nichts mehr zu melden, weder in Europa noch sonst wo. Und die Energiewende im eigenen Land können wir dann auch vergessen, all diesen Luxus könnten wir uns dann nicht mehr erlauben.


----------



## TrueRomance (23. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Gar nichts, aber du kannst zur Bank gehen und bei deinem Beispiel locker 50-70000€ zusätzlich mit der gleichen Finanzierung bekommen, da die Bank ja deine Finanzierung für 150000€ gerechnet hat, bei einem jetzigen Wert von 300000€ hätte die Bank ihr Risiko schon halbiert, gibt sie dir auf die gleiche Finnazierung nochmal 50-70000€, zur energetischen Sanierung, ist ihr Risiko immer noch weit über 25% niedriger, als zur ursprünglichen Finanzierung und du steckst das Geld in den Werterhalt oder soagr zur Wersteigerung des Objektes.


Und wer zahlt den Kredit ab?


----------



## Lotto (23. Mai 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier sehe wie schöne Häuser, knapp vor Denkmalschutz, isoliert werden und danach wie ein Industriebau aussehen hoffe ich, daß das nicht zu stark um sich greift.
> Hässlicher gehts kaum. Übrigens kommt nach dieser Isolierung weniger Tageslicht in die Räume, also früher Licht. Interessiert keinen. Schimmel auch nicht.
> Wenn das nicht das CO2 ist .........
> Muß es sein, wenn nicht nie veröffentlichen.


Gerade im Norden wo teilweise Rotklinkerbauten einfach mit dem hochbrennbaren Zeug zugeklebt und einfach von außen 08/15 verputzt werden...eine Sünde das sowas überhaupt vom Bauamt erlaubt wird. Rotklinker sollten imho zumindest im Norden Pflicht sein! Das gehört hier einfach zum Stadtbild.


----------



## Don-71 (23. Mai 2021)

Danke @Lotto, die Aussage von Threshold ist absoluter Unsinn in jeglicher Form, weil nicht von A nach B gedacht!


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Gar nichts, aber du kannst zur Bank gehen und bei deinem Beispiel locker 50-70000€ zusätzlich mit der gleichen Finanzierung bekommen, da die Bank ja deine Finanzierung für 150000€ gerechnet hat


Es gab keine Finanzierung und es gab keine Bank. Und die Finanzierung meiner Großeltern dürfte seit grob 40 Jahren abbezahlt sein. Das, was meine verwitwete Oma die da noch wohnt an Rente hat reicht kaum um das Haus so zu unterhalten geschweige denn umzubauen.

Aber selbst wenns sowas gäbe - natürlich kann ich mir mit einem Haus als Sicherheit ne Stange Geld borgen - aber der Kredit zahlt sich trotzdem nicht von selbst ab. Und Schulden machen wegen einer staatlichen Vorschrift? Das wäre das letzte was ich wollte.


----------



## Don-71 (23. Mai 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Und wer zahlt den Kredit ab?


Ernsthafte Frage?
Auf welchem Niveau diskutieren wir hier?


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es gab keine Finanzierung und es gab keine Bank. Und die Finanzierung meiner Großeltern dürfte seit grob 40 Jahren abbezahlt sein. Das, was meine verwitwete Oma die da noch wohnt an Rente hat reicht kaum um das Haus so zu unterhalten geschweige denn umzubauen.
> 
> Aber selbst wenns sowas gäbe - natürlich kann ich mir mit dem haus als Sicherheit ne Stange Geld borgen - aber der Kredit zahlt sich trotzdem nicht von selbst ab.


Bitte meine Posts immer ganz lesen!


Don-71 schrieb:


> Für Rentner und Geringverdiener mit abbezahlten Bestandsimmobilien kann man Ausnahmen arrangieren.


Die Erben wären aber dann mit der "Sanierung" fällig!


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Bitte meine Posts immer ganz lesen!


Du meinst die Nummer mit "Wertsteigerung"?
Ist für mich nicht relevant. Mir ists pupsegal ob das Haus in dem ich wohne 100 oder 300 oder 800K "wert" ist - denn der Wert für mich ist dass ich in meinem Haus wohnen kann. Ich will nichts vermieten, nichts verkaufen, nicht handeln - nur da in Ruhe leben. Ich weiß, in Zeiten des Kapitalismus ein seltsames Konzept, aber ich bin ein einfacher Mann der nicht nach Reichtum strebt - denn ich besitze schon alles was nötig ist.


----------



## Eckism (23. Mai 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Und wer zahlt den Kredit ab?


Logischerweise das Haus...wenn es unterschreiben könnte.
Manche kaufen ein Haus um Rihe zu haben, manche wollen da halt immer wieder Geld reinbuttern um keine Ruhe zu haben.


----------



## Don-71 (23. Mai 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Du meinst die Nummer mit "Wertsteigerung"?


Nein, ich meine die Ausnahmen für Rentner und Geringsverdiener mit abbezahlten Bestandsimmobilien, wie das Beispiel deiner Großmutter!
So schwer ist das nun nicht zu verstehen.


----------



## TrueRomance (23. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ernsthafte Frage?
> Auf welchem Niveau diskutieren wir hier?


Ernsthafte Antwort? Der Kredit muß bezahlt werden. Also warum soll ich investieren wenn ich nix von hab? Kosten obwohl die Immobilie meine Altervorsorge sein soll? 
Also alle 10 Jahre 70k reinbuttern weil es wieder neue Bestimmungen gibt? Das ergibt keinen Sinn. Logische Konsequenz, Mieterhöhung.


----------



## Don-71 (23. Mai 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Logischerweise das Haus...wenn es unterschreiben könnte.
> Manche kaufen ein Haus um Rihe zu haben, manche wollen da halt immer wieder Geld reinbuttern um keine Ruhe zu haben.


Was ein Blödsinn, ein Haus ist ein Investitionsgut, und der CO2 Austoß der Immobilien in Deutschland ist wesentlich höher als der CO2 Ausstoß des gesammten Verkehrs, hier kann man also etwas tun und da die Immobilien alle einer enormen Wertsteigerung in den letzten 10 Jahren unterlagen, auch noch ziemlich einfach.


TrueRomance schrieb:


> Ernsthafte Antwort? Der Kredit muß bezahlt werden. Also warum soll ich investieren wenn ich nix von hab? Kosten obwohl die Immobilie meine Altervorsorge sein soll?
> Also alle 10 Jahre 70k reinbuttern weil es wieder neue Bestimmungen gibt? Das ergibt keinen Sinn. Logische Konsequenz, Mieterhöhung.


Du hast es nicht verstanden oder willst es nicht verstehen! Die Politik wird so oder so in den nächsten Jahren Steuern auf die Wertschöpfung von Immobilien erheben, dazu sind die Wertsteigerungen viel zu hoch und es gab ja schon haufenweise Vorschläge dazu aus verschiedenen Parteien und von verschiedenen Politikern!
Meine Idee war es, solch eine Steuer zu vermeiden und die Werststeigerungen die es für jeden Immobilienbesitzer seit 2010 gab und gibt, teilweise verspflichtend in die energetische Sanierung zu stecken, um den CO2 Ausstoss deutlich zu verringern.
Wenn du das nicht begreifen kannst, auch schön, dann diskutiert doch wieder um das Autofahren.


----------



## Albatros1 (23. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Was ein Blödsinn, ein Haus ist ein Investitionsgut, und der CO2 Austoß der Immobilien in Deutschland ist wesentlich höher als der CO2 Ausstoß des gesammten Verkehrs, hier kann man also etwas tun und da die Immobilien alle einer enormen Wertsteigerung in den letzten 10 Jahren unterlagen, auch noch ziemlich einfach.
> 
> Du hast es nicht verstanden oder willst es nicht verstehen! Die Politik wird so oder so in den nächsten Jahren Steuern auf die Wertschöpfung von Immobilien erheben, dazu sind die Wertsteigerungen viel zu hoch und es gab ja schon haufenweise Vorschläge dazu aus verschiedenen Parteien und von verschiedenen Politikern!
> Meine Idee war es, solch eine Steuer zu vermeiden und die Werststeigerungen die es für jeden Immobilienbesitzer seit 2010 gab und gibt, teilweise verspflichtend in die energetische Sanierung zu stecken, um den CO2 Ausstoss deutlich zu verringern.
> Wenn du das nicht begreifen kannst, auch schön, dann diskutiert doch wieder um das Autofahren.


Ae


----------



## Threshold (23. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Danke @Lotto, die Aussage von Threshold ist absoluter Unsinn in jeglicher Form, weil nicht von A nach B gedacht!


Leugnest du etwa, dass Deutschland CO2 exportiert?
Natürlich importiert Deutschland auch CO2. Wir kaufen z.B. Steinkohle aus Australien.
Würde Deutschland aber Autos ausschließlich mit alternativen Antrieben anbieten, sieht das wieder ganz anders aus.
Das Verbot des Verbrennungsmotors wird kommen. Natürlich wird sich Deutschland dagegen wehren aber letztendlich wird man das nicht verhindern können und willst du dann eine Deutsche Industrie haben, die auf dem Weltmarkt nichts mehr zu suchen hat, weil man heute die Weichen falsch gestellt hat?
Lieber jetzt neu aufstellen und positionieren um später die Früchte zu ernten als ewig hinterher zu laufen und am Ende abgehängt zu werden.


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Hallo Alk,
> 
> das ist nicht so ganz richtig, was du sagst, da die Immnobilie ja mind. 30% plus mehr Wert hat.
> Hat Jemand  eine Immobilie z.b. 2005 finanziert und wurde sie  z.B, 400000€ geschätzt, dürfte sie jetzt locker 520000€ wert sein, ohne das du einen Cent bei deiner Finanzierung gespart hast. Insoweit "klafft hier genügend Geld in der Fianzierung", um locker eine Sanierung durchführen zu können, ohne davon belastet zu werden.
> Für Rentner und Geringverdiener mit abbezahlten Bestandsimmobilien kann man Ausnahmen arrangieren.


Blanke Milchmädchenrechnung.
Bei uns sind die Immobilienpreise gefallen in den letzten 20 Jahren.
Ja, das gibt es.

Wer bezahlt mir nun die Wärmeisolation?
Der Staat?
Die blanke Lachnummer.

Es hieß, für neue Heizungen solle es Zuschüsse geben vor 30 Jahren, als wir auf Öl umgestellt haben.
Noch vor der Antragstellung hat man mir gesagt: "Tut uns leid, die Fördermittel sind alle."

Bei den Fenstern hab ich gar nicht mehr gefragt.

Mittlerweile sind alle Kredite abbezahlt.
Geholfen hat mir nur einer: die Schwiegereltern.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Mai 2021)

Och, ich hab nen Zuschuss für eine Isolations- (und Einbruschschutz-) Maßnahme vom Staat erhalten. Ganze 10% der Kosten wurden mir von der KfW gezahlt. Oder anders gesagt ich hab fast 900€ bekommen bei knapp 9000€ Sanierungskosten. Ich meine klar, besser als nix aber so überzeugste doch keinen das zu machen. Ich hätte den Umbau sowieso machen müssen weil es halt auf deutsch gesagt im Arsc* war aber wenns nicht nötig gewesen wäre hätte der Bombenzuschuss da ganz sicher nicht dazu geführt was umzubauen.

Ich bin mal gespannt wie die Nummer mit "ab 2026 keine Ölheizungen mehr" ablaufen wird, ich lass mich überraschen. Da Niedertemperaturkessel Bestandsschutz haben kauf ich dann 2025 nochn neuen Brenner und leg ihn auf die Seite oder so. Der Kessel ist schon 30 Jahre in Betrieb und der würde rein aus technischer Sicht noch weitere 30 locker mitmachen (quasi unzerstörbarer Graugusskessel).


----------



## TrueRomance (23. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du hast es nicht verstanden oder willst es nicht verstehen


Doch doch, aber du kannst nicht erwarten, dass man Mal eben 50k auf Kante hat.


----------



## Eckism (23. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Was ein Blödsinn, ein Haus ist ein Investitionsgut, und der CO2 Austoß der Immobilien in Deutschland ist wesentlich höher als der CO2 Ausstoß des gesammten Verkehrs, hier kann man also etwas tun und da die Immobilien alle einer enormen Wertsteigerung in den letzten 10 Jahren unterlagen, auch noch ziemlich einfach.


Wer gibt einen denn das Geld von der Wertsteigerung um das Haus zu sanieren ohne es zu vekaufen?

Man hat ja nicht mehr Geld in der Tasche, nur weil irgendwas mehr Wert ist, man muss es ja erst verkaufen, wobei die sanierung nicht mehr das Problem des Verkäufers ist, weil...nicht mehr sein Haus.


----------



## Albatros1 (23. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Leugnest du etwa, dass Deutschland CO2 exportiert?
> Natürlich importiert Deutschland auch CO2. Wir kaufen z.B. Steinkohle aus Australien.
> Würde Deutschland aber Autos ausschließlich mit alternativen Antrieben anbieten, sieht das wieder ganz anders aus.
> Das Verbot des Verbrennungsmotors wird kommen. Natürlich wird sich Deutschland dagegen wehren aber letztendlich wird man das nicht verhindern können und willst du dann eine Deutsche Industrie haben, die auf dem Weltmarkt nichts mehr zu suchen hat, weil man heute die Weichen falsch gestellt hat?
> Lieber jetzt neu aufstellen und positionieren um später die Früchte zu ernten als ewig hinterher zu laufen und am Ende abgehängt zu werden.


W


----------



## chill_eule (23. Mai 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Weil Kupfer so teuer geworden ist bauen hier die Installateure immer mehr Kunststoffschläuche als Wasserrohr ein. Diese sind wiederum aus Erdöl das wir aber nicht mehr fördern wollen.


Eisen, Nickel oder Blei gibt es doch reichlich auf der Erde


----------



## Albatros1 (23. Mai 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Eisen, Nickel oder Blei gibt es doch reichlich auf der Erde


B


----------



## chill_eule (24. Mai 2021)

Inzwischen gibts ja auch Trinkhalme aus Papier (shice-kram übrigens...).
Kann man da nichts weiterentwickeln?
Obwohl nein, dann müssen ja noch mehr Bäume gefällt werden, damit wird ohne Erdöl oder Schwermetall (Warm)Wasser haben und defäkieren können. 
Da tun sich die Grünen sicher auch mit schwer, evtl. werden dann sogar die hippen Ikea Möbel teurer auf Grund steigender Rohstoffpreise!  
Das geht ja nun auch nicht...
Gibts da nicht was von Ratiopharm?


----------



## IphoneBenz (24. Mai 2021)

Papiertrinkhalme sind echt ein absoluter Rückschritt , sollte man länger für sein Getränk benötigen erfreut es dann einem umso mehr.

Blei, back to the roots.


----------



## TrueRomance (24. Mai 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Trinkhalme


Ich frag mich, wieso man Strohhalme überhaupt benötigt. Den Mojito kann ich auch ohne trinken


----------



## chill_eule (24. Mai 2021)

"Ich hät' gern ein BigMac Menü, Maxi mit Pommes, Mayo und als Getränk ein Gin Tonic bitte."

Wenn es das gäbe würde sogar ich freiwillig mit dem Fahrrad zu McDonalds/BurgerKing/Fastfoodkettedeinerwahl fahren


----------



## IphoneBenz (24. Mai 2021)

McDreck und wie sie alle heißen. Scheusal diese Essen,  da kann gerne alles zu gemacht werden und CO2 gesparrt werden. Ich mag nur den Vanillemilchshake. Freundin hat mich vor paar Monaten überredet mal wieder und hatte ein Cheeseburger mit dieser Drecks Gurke. Burger aufgemacht und alter, das sieht doch nicht gesund aus  

Strohhalme sind wichtig wenn du im Pool dein White Russian aus dem Platikglas trinkst. Schon gemacht


----------



## chill_eule (24. Mai 2021)

Alter... bei der Bestellung muss man natürlich sagen: "Ohne Gurke!" Typischer Anfängerfehler.
Dann bekommste deinen frisch gemacht.
Evtl. mit Spucke drauf, aber immerhin *ohne* Gurke! 

Ach, ab und zu schmeckt so ein völlig verranzter, verfetteter Burger schon.
Früher, auf dem Kiez, nachts um 3 Uhr, gabs ja kaum anderes 

Extra da hin fahren tu ich auch nicht mehr, dafür hab ich heute meinen Kontaktgrill und Zubehör und mach mir meine Burger selbst (und besser natürlich).
Und auch wenn die Grünen noch verlangen Rindfleisch zu verbieten, mir egal


----------



## TrueRomance (24. Mai 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> immerhin *ohne* Gurke


Ich bin "extra Tomaten, Zwiebeln und Jalapenjos 
Und immer frisch. In Berlin, wir mussten über Nacht warten auf den nächsten Zug, hab ich auf dem Bahnhof einen Burger reklamiert. Salat braun, ein winziges Stück Zwiebel und einfach bäh. Der "Koch" typisch Berliner, hat mir nen neuen gemacht. Das Ding war mega und sah aus wie auf den Werbeplakaten


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Mai 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Hohe Mieten in den Städten zwingen die Leute weg zu ziehen um dann? Genau, mit dem Auto zur Arbeit zu fahren. Das Problem lässt sich nicht mit teurerem Benzin lösen egal wie oft das irgendwo suggeriert wird.



Wir leben in einer Marktwirtschaft, da kannst du den Leuten nicht ihr Leben vorschreiben. Du kannst nur Rahmenbedingungen schaffen, unter denen gewisse Lebensstil unattraktiv werden. Z.B. meilenweit mit dem Auto zum arbeiten in die Stadt zu fahren. Da läuft seit Jahrzehnten eine vollkommen bescheuerte Entwicklung ab: Alle möglichen Firmen drängen in die Innenstädte einiger weniger Metropolen, obwohl ihr Geschäft komplett ortsungebunden läuft, und die beschränkten Wohnflächen in der Innenstadt reichen dann nur noch für die Lofts der Führungskräfte. Alle anderen müssen zusehen. Dafür verdienen die Firmen eigentlich das Feedback: "Gratulation, sie sind an einem Standort, an dem es keine Arbeitskräfte gibt. Ihr Problem". Aber da wir keine Planwirtschaft haben, muss das halt über dem Umweg Arbeitnehmer kommen. Ich bin sehr dafür, die soziale Härte an anderer Stelle abzufedern (z.B. keine Verpflichtung für ALGIIler mehr, Stellen in mehr als 30 Minuten ÖPNV anzunehmen), aber der primäre Druck auf die Fahrstrecke muss her. Sonst verschwindet die nicht.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Salve,
> 
> mal ein Einwurf, warum geht es eigentlich für alle Seiten immer um das Auto, wenn es auch andere Möglichkeiten gibt CO2 einzusparen. In diesem Fall sogar mehr und wahrscheinlich wesentlich einfacher und gerechter?



Ausgangspunkt der Diskussion war die (Nicht-)Ausweitung des Emissionshandels auf den Verkehr. Außerdem ist das ein Thema, bei dem jeder aus eigener Erfahrung mitreden kann, nicht nur Vermögende. Aber klar, an anderer Stelle muss auch was geschehen - ich persönlich bin dafür, entweder den Emissionshandel auf alles auszuweiten, was Emissionen produziert oder (besser, aber eine größere Umstellung und deswegen politisch unrealisitisch) EU-weit hohe Abgaben auf alles, was zu Emissionen führt, einzuführen. Das sollte in unseren Zeiten die primäre Finanzierungsquelle von Staaten werden, anstatt "Einkommen" zu bestrafen.



> Warum nicht ein Gesetz, das *Jeder* Immobilienbesitzer vor 2010, seine Bestandsimmobilie bis spätesten 2030 auf einen definierten energetischen Stand bringen *muss*, mit dem *Verbot einen Cent* der Kosten auf z.B. Mieter abzuwelzen.



So ein Eingriff ins Privateigentum ist rechtlich praktisch nicht möglich und "definierter Stand" + "fester Zeitrahmen" führt praktisch nie zur optimalen Entwicklung, sondern immer zu extrem viel Reibung im System. Allein deine kurze Frist würde die ganze Sache viel teurer machen, weil einfach Kapazitäten im Handwerk fehlen, und dann umgekehrt dafür sorgen, dass danach bis 2040-2050 extremer Auftragsmangel herrscht. Das wäre genauso schwachsinnig, wie aktuell der Glasfaserausbau. Und die Mehrheit würde exakt bis auf den vorgeschriebenen Stand gehen und keinen Zentimeter weiter, selbst wenn das unter dem Gesichtspunkt gesparte Energie vs. investierte Energie besser wäre. Nö, wenn du willst, dass sinnvoll Energie gespart wird, dann musst du dafür sorgen, dass die Leute selbst Energie sparen wollen (in dem du Energieverbrauch teuer machst). Wenn du ihnen stattdessen versuchst, irgendwas vorzuschreiben (was dann Energie spart), erntest du vor allem die fast immer in solchen Vorschriften steckenden Fehler und Lücken.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Nein, ich meine die Ausnahmen für Rentner und Geringsverdiener mit abbezahlten Bestandsimmobilien, wie das Beispiel deiner Großmutter!
> So schwer ist das nun nicht zu verstehen.



Ach: Leute, die schon abbezahlt haben, werden also besser gestellt, als Leute, die noch ein paar Raten übrig haben und deswegen wirtschaftlich eigentlich noch schlechter darstellen? Und Renter kriegen mal wieder einen extra Bonus, selbst wenn sie es sich wirtschaftlich locker leisten könnten? Und das nächste entscheidende Kriterium ist, dass man sein Einkommen klein gerechnet bekommt? Sorry, aber wenn du so tief in die Lebensweise der Leute eingreifst, dann gibt es mehr als nur 2-3 Ausnahmen, die Schonung verdienen und wenn du alle berücksichtigen willst, dann führt dein ganzes Gesetz am Ende nur zu einer ABM für Bürokraten, Anwälte und Richter, aber nicht zu Energieeinsparungen.




chill_eule schrieb:


> Inzwischen gibts ja auch Trinkhalme aus Papier (shice-kram übrigens...).
> Kann man da nichts weiterentwickeln?



Es gibt Trinkhalme auf Edelstahl (idealerweise gleich als Cocktaillöffel ausgeführt), da hat man mit 200 g Metall für die nächsten Jahrzehnte ausgesorgt.


----------



## TrueRomance (24. Mai 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> da kannst du den Leuten nicht ihr Leben vorschreiben.


Das kann man nicht. Aber man kann die Alternativen attraktiv machen. Ich bin der Meinung, dass man der Gattung Mensch seine Entscheidungen selbst treffen lassen kann, man muss ihn nur etwas lenken. Dazu gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten: Gängelung und die Eröffnung neuer Möglichkeiten. 





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> keine Verpflichtung für ALGIIler mehr, Stellen in mehr als 30 Minuten ÖPNV anzunehmen


Dazu muss der ÖPNV allerdings funktionieren. Wo wir wieder bei meiner ursprünglichen Forderung sind. Man kann nicht das Eine unattraktiv machen ohne eine Alternative attraktiv zu machen. Der Mensch ist anpassungsfähig aber Gängelung bringt bekanntlich gar nichts. Das schürt nur Frust. Was bringt Frust und Unzufriedenheit? Stimmen für die AFD und Querdenkerei. Die Symptome zu beseitigen bringt nur Geld in einige Kassen, die Ursache allerdings bleibt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. Mai 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt wie die Nummer mit "ab 2026 keine Ölheizungen mehr" ablaufen wird, ich lass mich überraschen. Da Niedertemperaturkessel Bestandsschutz haben kauf ich dann 2025 nochn neuen Brenner und leg ihn auf die Seite oder so. Der Kessel ist schon 30 Jahre in Betrieb und der würde rein aus technischer Sicht noch weitere 30 locker mitmachen (quasi unzerstörbarer Graugusskessel).


Genau, wie bei mir.



> Dazu muss der ÖPNV allerdings funktionieren.



Das ist doch der Knackpunkt.
Wäre der in Ordnung hätten wir viele Probleme nicht.

Wir müssen die Bahn / Straßen- / ... bahn massiv ausbauen und kostenfrei anbieten.
Dann steigen die Leute um.

Ganz viel früher gab es wenig Autos und viele Schienen.
Das Auto war selten und teuer.


Die Straßen waren leer.
Ich konnte auf unserer Hauptstraße mit dem Moped problemlos wenden, ohne überfahren zu werden.
Heute bin ich beim Lenkereinschlagen schon tot.

Auch wenn es keiner hören will: wir müssen die Steuren erhöhen.
Für den ÖPNV und das Gesundheitssystem.

Schaut euch die Skandinavier an:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_der_Länder_nach_Steuerquote ,
https://de.statista.com/statistik/d...e/top-10-der-gluecklichsten-laender-weltweit/ .

Fällt da etwas auf?
Die, welche die höchsten Steuern bezahlen sind am glücklichsten!

Und Deutschland ist ziemlich optimistisch ... .


Hier mal ein positives Beispiel:


> Ein weiteres Beispiel ist die belgische Stadt Hasselt, die aufgrund eines erheblichen Anstiegs des motorisierten Individualverkehrs die kostenfreie Nutzung öffentlicher Verkehrsmittel im Jahr 1997 einführte. Die Anzahl der Fahrgäste stieg von etwa 360.000 im Jahr 1996 auf ca. 1,5 Mio. im Jahr der Einführung der Maßnahme (Gehrke und Groß 2014). Bis zum Jahr 2008 hatte sich die Anzahl der Fahrgäste gegenüber dem Jahr 1996 in etwa *verzwölffacht.*


https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s41025-020-00207-y .

Solange wir aber Waren 2km zur Verladung mit dem LKW durch unseren Ort fahren, nur, um sie danch auf einen anderen(!) LKW zu laden und dann quer durch Deutschland zu VW, Audi und Ford zu fahren, wird das nichts.

Die ehemalige Boschfabrik stellte schon vor der Wende über 1 Million Scheinwerfer pro Jahr her (ehemals FER Ruhla).

Ein Zug mit Scheinwerfern würde 40 LKWs ersetzen, aber das Bahngleis wurde zum Radwanderweg umgebaut.   .

Was für eine Weitsicht.

Und dann wundern wir uns, wenn jedes Jahr die Straßen aussehen, wie nach einem B52-Besuch?
Der Hauptwassergully (1,5m x 1,5m) wurde schon 6 mal saniert.

Warum hält der bloß nicht?

Wenn solche Polit-Pfosten (ja, die haben zugestimmt) in Verbindung mit der LKW-Mafia unser Land regieren, brauchen wir uns um verstopfte Autobahnen und verdreckte Luft keine Sorgen mehr zu machen.


----------



## Threshold (24. Mai 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Und H. Lesch den ich schätze, ruft nach teuren und aufwendigen Teleskopen und sonstigen Geräten um Planeten in 30 Lichtjahren Entfernung zu suchen.


Was ist das denn für ein Unsinn.
Lesch fordert gar nichts. Die Menschheit entwickelt Teleskope, um der Frage nachzugehen, ob es noch Leben außerhalb der Erde gibt. Das ist eine der fundamentalsten Fragen der Menschheit.
Im Vergleich zu den Subventionen weltweit für Unternehmen sind diese Kosten geradezu lächerlich.


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. Mai 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Und H. Lesch den ich schätze, ruft nach teuren und aufwendigen Teleskopen und sonstigen Geräten um Planeten in 30 Lichtjahren Entfernung zu suchen.


Mach uns mal den Prof. Lesch nicht schlecht.
Wegen ihm wissen viele Menschen erstmalig, daß es ein Universum gibt.

Was hätte ich für einen solche Uni-Dozenten gegeben.
Da wären die Hörsäle knackvoll gewesen, nicht so leer, wie in Technischer Mechanik (von jeder SG 3 Leute mit 10 Durchschlägen).



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Gleichzeitig fordert er Umwelt, Umwelt, einsparen und Verzicht.


Hat er nicht Recht?



> Also am meisten können wir auf unerreichbare Planeten verzichten.


Und die Technik, die für diese Präzisionsinstrumente erforderlich ist, nutzt in anderen Bereichen der Menschheit nichts (Optik, Mechanik, Kältetechnik, Elektronik)?


----------



## Albatros1 (24. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein Unsinn.
> Lesch fordert gar nichts. Die Menschheit entwickelt Teleskope, um der Frage nachzugehen, ob es noch Leben außerhalb der Erde gibt. Das ist eine der fundamentalsten Fragen der Menschheit.
> Im Vergleich zu den Subventionen weltweit für Unternehmen sind diese Kosten geradezu lächerlich.


F


----------



## Threshold (24. Mai 2021)

Wie viel Geld wird von den Staaten der Erde fürs Militär ausgegeben?
Und da hängst du dich auf, weil ein paar Milliarden in die Forschung fließen?


----------



## Albatros1 (24. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie viel Geld wird von den Staaten der Erde fürs Militär ausgegeben?
> Und da hängst du dich auf, weil ein paar Milliarden in die Forschung fließen?


K


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. Mai 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Krebsforschung weniger wichtig als nach außerirdischen Flechten zu suchen?


Vielleicht sind uns Thors Verwandte aber 100, 1000,10.000 oder 100.000 Jahre voraus und haben ein Mittel gegen Krebs.

Das würden wir dann dankend ablehnen?


----------



## Albatros1 (24. Mai 2021)

Die Strompreise auf der ganzen Welt | GlobalPetrolPrices.com
					

Haushalte: Der durchschnittliche Strompreis beträgt 0.132 USD pro kWh.  Der niedrigste Preis ist 0.002 USD pro kWh (Sudan) und der höchste Preis ist 0.412 USD pro kWh (Bermuda).  Geschäft: Der durchschnittliche Strompreis beträgt 0.126 USD pro kWh.  Der niedrigste Preis ist 0.006 USD pro kWh...




					de.globalpetrolprices.com
				



W


----------



## Sparanus (25. Mai 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Elektroautos sind selbst mit Förderung viel zu teuer


Seh ich nicht so, kann man sich inzwischen relativ gut leisten.


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> und wenn nennenswert Leute zu hause gleichzeitig laden bricht das Netz


Nochmal:
Wenn du das was du als 08/15 Pendler nachladen musst kannst du locker mit 2000W nachladen, also genau das was dein Wasserkocher braucht.


IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Die ganze Papierwerbung verbieten.


So weit gehe ich nicht, aber man sollte auf Opt In umstellen aka "Bitte Werbung einwerfen"-Aufkleber


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> mit im Schnitt 6 litern bewegt und das Auto nach einigen Jahren meiner Mutter geschenkt deren Kiste gestorben war. Die konnte das Auto nicht unter 10L fahren.


Dann sind hohe Benzinpreise ein super Grund um zu lernen wie man sparsam fährt.


Albatros1 schrieb:


> Hm, die "Energiesparbirne" hat ja auch viel gebracht. 20 Jahre drüber gequatscht, jedem aufgedrängt, große Sprüche und......Null.


Und jetzt hast du die LEDs die Glühbirnen in fast jeder Hinsicht unnötig machen.


TrueRomance schrieb:


> Also warum soll ich investieren wenn ich nix von hab? Kosten obwohl die Immobilie meine Altervorsorge sein soll?


Auch wenn ich Don oft widerspreche, natürlich hast du einen Benefit von einer Energiesanierten Immobilie.


Albatros1 schrieb:


> Ähem, Styrodur zum isolieren ist übrigens auch aus Erdöl das die Öko Leute ja verbieten möchten.


Du weißt schon, dass das große Problem an Öl ist, dass wir es verbrennen etc?
Wenn es auf Jahrzehnte verbaut ist, ist das etwas ganz anderes.
Oder: Öl ist viel zu schade um es zu verbrennen.


IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Papiertrinkhalme sind echt ein absoluter Rückschritt , sollte man länger für sein Getränk benötigen erfreut es dann einem umso mehr.


Im Großen und ganzen halte ich Nudeln für die besten Einwegtrinkhalme.


----------



## Albatros1 (25. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du weißt schon, dass das große Problem an Öl ist, dass wir es verbrennen etc?
> Wenn es auf Jahrzehnte verbaut ist, ist das etwas ganz anderes.
> Oder: Öl ist viel zu schade um es zu verbrennen.


A


----------



## Sparanus (25. Mai 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Und das Experiment hat die Müllhalden gefüllt.


Und die Glühbirnen hätten das nicht?
Aber wie gesagt alles vorbei und heute sind Glühbirnen einfach kaum noch nötig.
Oder siehst du das anders?


----------



## Albatros1 (25. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und die Glühbirnen hätten das nicht?
> Aber wie gesagt alles vorbei und heute sind Glühbirnen einfach kaum noch nötig.
> Oder siehst du das anders?


N


----------



## Sparanus (25. Mai 2021)

Wie wäre es mit klaren Antworten? Brauchst du noch Glühbirnen?


----------



## Threshold (26. Mai 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Und das Experiment hat die Müllhalden gefüllt.


Und wenn du weiterhin Glühlampen hast, steigen auch davon weiter die Müllhalden.
Was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen, dass die Entwicklung nicht stehen bleibt?
Früher hatte man Kerzen. Dann kamen Öllampen. Danach Glühlampen. Heute sind es LEDs.
Die Lampen werden immer effizienter, ist doch super.
Oder willst du wieder Kerzen nehmen?


----------



## -ElCritico- (26. Mai 2021)

Wer sich mit dem Einfluss der Treibhausgase aufs Klima beschäftigt, sollte die Extremen davon kennen:








						Eiszeitalter – Wikipedia
					






					de.m.wikipedia.org
				



Da wird einem sofort klar, was zu wenig oder zu viel CO2 in der Atmosphäre bewirkt.
Wir befinden uns übrigens gerade in einer Abkühlphase zwischen den Eiszeiten (Interglaziale).


----------



## Albatros1 (26. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wenn du weiterhin Glühlampen hast, steigen auch davon weiter die Müllhalden.
> Was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen, dass die Entwicklung nicht stehen bleibt?
> Früher hatte man Kerzen. Dann kamen Öllampen. Danach Glühlampen. Heute sind es LEDs.
> Die Lampen werden immer effizienter, ist doch super.
> Oder willst du wieder Kerzen nehmen?


W


----------



## Threshold (26. Mai 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen. daß im Gegensatz die "Sparbirne" Sondermüll war? Hat man sich beschwert?


Die kompakte Leuchtstofflampe war natürlich nur ein Übergang,  bis LEDs am Markt angekommen sind.
Heute kauft niemand mehr sowas.
Wie gesagt -- die Entwicklung geht weiter. Auch die LED ist nicht das letzte Wort.


----------



## Albatros1 (26. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die kompakte Leuchtstofflampe war natürlich nur ein Übergang,  bis LEDs am Markt angekommen sind.
> Heute kauft niemand mehr sowas.
> Wie gesagt -- die Entwicklung geht weiter. Auch die LED ist nicht das letzte Wort.


----------



## Threshold (26. Mai 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hätte man sich diesen verschmutzenden Zwischenschritt sparen sollen. Denn die Probleme waren bekannt. Und darum geht es. 1 falscher Schritt muß in vielen Jahren wieder ausgeglichen werden.


Aus ökologischer Sicht natürlich.
Aber  wir leben im Kapitalismus. Und der interessiert sich nicht für Ökologie oder sonst was. Da geht es nur um Profit.
Das gleiche kannst du auch bei den fossilen Energieträgern anwenden.
Auch hier weiß jeder, dass sie nicht gut sind aber man kann damit hervorragend Geld verdienen.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Mai 2021)

Der "verschmutzende Zwischenschritt" war nie Pflicht.
Ich habe die kleine Lücke bis zu bezahlbaren LEDs in angenehmer Lichtfarbe und Ausleuchtung z.B. mit Halogen-Leuchtmitteln überbrückt.


----------



## Threshold (26. Mai 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich habe die kleine Lücke bis zu bezahlbaren LEDs in angenehmer Lichtfarbe und Ausleuchtung z.B. mit Halogen-Leuchtmitteln überbrückt.


Ich hab immer Glühlampen gehabt und vor einiger Zeit dann alles auf LED umgestellt.
Einige Lampen musste ich aber tatsächlich ersetzen, da es dafür keine passenden LEDs gab.


----------



## IphoneBenz (26. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab immer Glühlampen gehabt und vor einiger Zeit dann alles auf LED umgestellt.
> Einige Lampen musste ich aber tatsächlich ersetzen, da es dafür keine passenden LEDs gab.


Das ist auch kein jetzt oder nicht Schritt. Sowas ist ja ein Prozess. Dann lass die Lampen vorher mies gewesen sein, dennoch war es ein Prozess nach vorne und das zählt. Leute die in der Vergangenheit grübeln sind keine Hilfe für die Zukunft.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Mai 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Der "verschmutzende Zwischenschritt" war nie Pflicht.
> Ich habe die kleine Lücke bis zu bezahlbaren LEDs in angenehmer Lichtfarbe und Ausleuchtung z.B. mit Halogen-Leuchtmitteln überbrückt.



Same here. Und "verpflichtend" war sowieso nie etwas. Es wurde einfach nur eins Verboten: Objekte als "Leuchtmittel" zu verkaufen, die aus Strom so gut wie kein Licht machen. Was man stattdessen machen soll, wurde vollkommen (technologie-)offen gelassen. Wenn es jemand geschafft hätte, eine Glühwendel zu bauen, die 3500 K längere Zeit stabil aushält in einem Gehäuse, dass praktisch keine Wärme oder UV nach außen lässt, hätte man auch weiterhin Glühbirnen verkaufen können. Hat halt nur keiner und die alten Heizstrahler dürfen eben nur noch als Heizstrahler verkauft werden.




Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab immer Glühlampen gehabt und vor einiger Zeit dann alles auf LED umgestellt.
> Einige Lampen musste ich aber tatsächlich ersetzen, da es dafür keine passenden LEDs gab.



Was war das denn exotisches? Selbst für E14 mit sichbarem Leuchtmittel bekommt man seit einigen Jahren brauchbares (auch wenn man suchen muss) und im Prinzip wurde Glühobst ja praktisch nur mit Standardsockel verkauft.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Mai 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was man stattdessen machen soll, wurde vollkommen (technologie-)offen gelassen.


Was ich per se in vielen Themen für die richtige Lösung halte. "Reduzier deinen CO2 Fußabdruck" als einzige Regel und dem Unternehmen bleibt es überlassen ob es dafür Solarpanel auf die Produktionshalle schraubt, Zertifikate kauft oder die Produkte verändert. Gibt mehr Freiheit und im Zweifelsfall auch schlauere Lösungen als "du musst für die Energiespeicherung Batterien einsetzen".


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> und im Prinzip wurde Glühobst ja praktisch nur mit Standardsockel verkauft.


Was eines der Dinge ist was mir beim LED Boom zum Teil auch zu sehr geändert wurde. Da gibt es nun Einbaustrahler die sehen genau so aus wie GU10 oder GU5.3, aber LED+Spawas sind fest verlötet und vergossen   .


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was war das denn exotisches? Selbst für E14 mit sichbarem Leuchtmittel bekommt man seit einigen Jahren brauchbares (auch wenn man suchen muss) und im Prinzip wurde Glühobst ja praktisch nur mit Standardsockel verkauft.


Das waren Nachttisch Designlampen, wo das Leuchtmittel eingesteckt ist. Für diese Steckvorrichtung gab es keine LEDs. Das war ja auch nicht mal ein wirklicher Sockel sondern irgendwas, was der Hersteller selbst verbrochen hatte,


----------



## Körschgen (27. Mai 2021)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Das sage mal mein Vater wo kein Zug fährt und 120km am Tag pendelt. Oder soll er nun Haus verkaufen etc? Das ist so engstirnig einfach den Sprit teurer zu machen.




Wer hat noch mal die Bahn privatisiert?

Die CDU/CSU hat so ziemlich alles verkackt, was man verkacken konnte und macht jetzt Pokitik gegen die, die ihre Fehler ausbessern wollen.

Nur kann man jetzt halt nicht mal eben alle Fehler revidieren.

Es muss massiv in Personen Nahverkehr und innerstädtischen Personenverkehr investiert werden.
Pendler müssen anständige Pendlerbahnhöfe in der Nähe haben und für die letzten Meilen muss es saubere Verkehrsmittel geben.

Stumpfes Erhöhen von Benzinpreisen bringt da aber auch nichts, wenn es keine Alternativen gibt.

Die Frage ist aber: Wer wird sich für den Ausbau von Alternativen einsetzen?

Die CDU bestimmt nicht, hatte sie lange genug Zeit für und hängt der Industrielobby so tief im Arsch, das es schon weh tuen muss.


Wenn Benzin teurer werden muss, weil das nicht die Zukunft des Transports sein kann, ist nicht das teurere Benzin das Problem, sondern der Mangel an Alternativen.


Die große Perversion in diesem Land, ist die Tatsache, dass hier alle Probleme auf den Privathaushalt abgewälzt werden.

Das gilt für die Corona- wie auch die Klimapolitik.


Großindustrien verseuchen die Umwelt, dank Ausnahmen und Sonderregelungen und Hans Wurst soll deswegen kein Auto mehr fahren.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Mai 2021)

Körschgen schrieb:


> Wer hat noch mal die Bahn privatisiert?


Privatisierung muss aber kein Problem sein.
Die besten Bahnländer die wir kennen sind Japan und die Schweiz. Einmal Privat und einmal Staatlich.
Es geht beides.


Körschgen schrieb:


> Stumpfes Erhöhen von Benzinpreisen bringt da aber auch nichts, wenn es keine Alternativen gibt.


Eine Alternative wäre ein sparsameres Auto, leider hat man das nicht so verfolgt wie technisch möglich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Mai 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Was ich per se in vielen Themen für die richtige Lösung halte. "Reduzier deinen CO2 Fußabdruck" als einzige Regel und dem Unternehmen bleibt es überlassen ob es dafür Solarpanel auf die Produktionshalle schraubt, Zertifikate kauft oder die Produkte verändert. Gibt mehr Freiheit und im Zweifelsfall auch schlauere Lösungen als "du musst für die Energiespeicherung Batterien einsetzen".



Zumal Politiker mit sehr schöner Regelmäßigkeit alle Versuche, ein konkretes Ziel vorzugeben, vermasseln. Z.T. absichtlich, z.T. aus Inkompetenz, z.T. weil es meist unmöglich ist, etwas zu definieren, was auf alle möglichen Situationen und Bedürfnisse passt, sodass man mit seitenlangen Ausnahme- und Sonderregeln endet, in denen findige Leute immer eine Lücke finden werden um das zu machen, was man eigentlich am allerwenigsten will. Das ist ja das elegante an hohen Energiepreisen: Man sagt nicht, was soll, man sagt nicht wie, man sagt nicht einmal konkret. Man verankert nur endlich in den Preisen, was klimatologisch schon immer Fakt war: Energieverschwendung ist ein Luxus.



Threshold schrieb:


> Das waren Nachttisch Designlampen, wo das Leuchtmittel eingesteckt ist. Für diese Steckvorrichtung gab es keine LEDs. Das war ja auch nicht mal ein wirklicher Sockel sondern irgendwas, was der Hersteller selbst verbrochen hatte,



Sicher, dass es nicht einfach irgend ein G4/5/9/10 war? Für die gibt es längst auch LED-Ersatzlämpchen. Proprietäre Lösungen konnte sich bei Glühbirnen eigentlich niemand erlauben, weil die Lampe dann innerhalb der Gewährleistungszeit Schrott geworden wäre.




Körschgen schrieb:


> Wenn Benzin teurer werden muss, weil das nicht die Zukunft des Transports sein kann, ist nicht das teurere Benzin das Problem, sondern der Mangel an Alternativen.



Ein Grund für den Mangel an Alternativen ist der Mangel an Nachfrage danach. Und der Grund dafür ist wiederum, dass Benzin zu nehmen so schön billig ist.



> Die große Perversion in diesem Land, ist die Tatsache, dass hier alle Probleme auf den Privathaushalt abgewälzt werden.



Das ist halt das Problem in einer Marktwirtschaft: Wenn sich da was groß ändern soll, dann geht das immer über die breite Masse der Verbraucher, Arbeiter, etc..


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sicher, dass es nicht einfach irgend ein G4/5/9/10 war? Für die gibt es längst auch LED-Ersatzlämpchen. Proprietäre Lösungen konnte sich bei Glühbirnen eigentlich niemand erlauben, weil die Lampe dann innerhalb der Gewährleistungszeit Schrott geworden wäre.


Ja, sicher. Ich hab mich da intensiv mit beschäftigt. Nichts passte.
Am Ende hab ich sie verkauft. War schade, waren optisch schon ein Hingucker.


----------

